# Gästepass



## retroactive (29. April 2008)

HI,
ich bin sehr an AoC interessiert und schwanke auch, es mir gleich zu kaufen. Am liebsten wäre mir aber, es mir erst ansehen zu können.
Daher suche ich jemanden, der sich das Spiel ganz sicher kauft und mir seinen 10 Tage Gästepass Key geben würde. Sehr wahrscheinlich würden für denjenigen dann auch kostenlose Spieltage drin sein, da ich mir zu 98% sicher bin, AoC auch zu kaufen.

Aber ich möcht halt gern vorher reinschnuppern.

Es wäre wirklich super, wenn sich hier jemand findet, der seinen Key sonst sowieso nicht verwenden würde und mir somit ein Freude bereiten könnte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüsse
retroactive


----------



## Finsterniss (29. April 2008)

..


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2008)

seit ihr euch sicher das gleich zum start von aoc testkeys ausgeteilt werden?


----------



## Varnamys (29. April 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> seit ihr euch sicher das gleich zum start von aoc testkeys ausgeteilt werden?


Jepp, in meiner Collectors Edition werden 5 Gästepässe enthalten sein und soweit ich weiß in jeder Standard-Version zumindest einer.


----------



## retroactive (29. April 2008)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Jepp, in meiner Collectors Edition werden 5 Gästepässe enthalten sein und soweit ich weiß in jeder Standard-Version zumindest einer.



Danke, Kailasa! Fairerweise erwähne ich, dass mir noch jemand per PN einen Pass versprochen hat. Ich werde es dann wohl so machen, dass ich den verwende, den ich zuerst bekomme. Dem anderen geb ich dann bescheid, dass er den Pass anderweitig vergeben kann.

Weiss einer von Euch, woher man dann das Spiel bekommt? Zum Testen benötige ich ja nicht nur den Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (29. April 2008)

retroactive schrieb:


> Danke, Kailasa! Fairerweise erwähne ich, dass mir noch jemand per PN einen Pass versprochen hat. Ich werde es dann wohl so machen, dass ich den verwende, den ich zuerst bekomme. Dem anderen geb ich dann bescheid, dass er den Pass anderweitig vergeben kann.
> 
> Weiss einer von Euch, woher man dann das Spiel bekommt? Zum Testen benötige ich ja nicht nur den Key
> 
> ...


Gern geschehen, aber deine Frage woher du das Spiel dann bekommst kann ich dir nicht eindeutig beantworten. Sicherlich kannst du dir von einem Bekannten das Spiel ausleihen und bei dir installieren und mit deinem Gästepass freischalten. Ob es jedoch zu VÖ bereits einen Download des Spiels seitens Funcom für die Gästepassnutzer geben wird ist bisher nicht bekannt.


----------



## Helix (29. April 2008)

Ich werde sicher AoC spielen und meine CE ist bestellt .

Wenn du willst kann ich dir gerne einen zuschicken. 

Kannst dich ja gerne bei PM melden wenn du noch einen brauchst.

MFG 

Helix


----------



## retroactive (29. April 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> Ich werde sicher AoC spielen und meine CE ist bestellt .
> 
> Wenn du willst kann ich dir gerne einen zuschicken.
> 
> ...



Dank Dir für das Angebot! Ich werde mich bei Bedarf gern bei Dir melden, jetzt hab ich ja Auswahl *g*

@Kalaisa
Das ist ja mein Problem, dass kein Bekannter das Spiel haben wird, daher auch die Suche nach einem Gästepass...


----------



## Nazraxo (29. April 2008)

Ich kenn leider auch keinen der das Spiel kaufen wird, würde es gerne mal antesten bin aber nich sicher ob es meine Erwartungen erfüllt und will nich 50€ zum Fenster rauswerfen.

Falls jemand für mich einen Gästepass übrig hätte würd ich mich sehr freuen wenn er mir den zukommen lassen könnte/möchte.

mfG nazraxo


----------



## Helix (29. April 2008)

Nazraxo schrieb:


> Ich kenn leider auch keinen der das Spiel kaufen wird, würde es gerne mal antesten bin aber nich sicher ob es meine Erwartungen erfüllt und will nich 50&#8364; zum Fenster rauswerfen.
> 
> Falls jemand für mich einen Gästepass übrig hätte würd ich mich sehr freuen wenn er mir den zukommen lassen könnte/möchte.
> 
> mfG nazraxo



Auf für dich gilt das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## retroactive (1. Mai 2008)

*räusper*

Ähm..... hab mir jetzt doch auch die Pre-Order bestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für Eure netten Angebote! Ich denke, Ihr findet auf jeden Fall Abnehmer für die Keys, nicht jeder ist so risikobereit und kauft sich das Game, ohne zu Testen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank nochmal!
retro


----------



## Helix (1. Mai 2008)

retroactive schrieb:


> *räusper*
> 
> Ähm..... hab mir jetzt doch auch die Pre-Order bestellt
> 
> ...



NP 

Viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und man sieht sich auf den Battelkeeps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich werde dir den Kopf abschlagen *fg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*scherz*

PS. 3 Keys hät ich noch zum vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## retroactive (1. Mai 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> NP
> 
> Viel Spass
> 
> ...



Das werden wir sehen, wer hier wem den Kopf abschlägt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denk mal, sobald das Spiel draussen ist und dann auch irgendwo runtergeladen werden kann, werden wir alle unsere Key schon los. Hab ja jetzt dann auch einige zu vergeben.


----------



## Pomela (1. Mai 2008)

also falls man AoC runterladen kann, würde auch ich mich über einen Gästepass freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (1. Mai 2008)

Ich denke mal das man das runterladen kann , denn so können dei Gästepässe auch übers inet verteilt werden und somit mehr potenzielle Kunden für die monatliche Gebühr..


----------



## Helix (2. Mai 2008)

retroactive schrieb:


> Das werden wir sehen, wer hier wem den Kopf abschlägt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Treffen ? ^^

lvl 40 Eroberer steht beireit *grins*

hehe

*PEACE 4 LIVE* ROFLZ


----------



## Zimberle (3. Mai 2008)

also ich würde gerne so einen GästeKey haben, finde das game sieht richtig klasse aus und möchte es gerne mal testen.


----------



## Helix (3. Mai 2008)

Zimberle schrieb:


> also ich würde gerne so einen GästeKey haben, finde das game sieht richtig klasse aus und möchte es gerne mal testen.



Einfach auch mir eine PM schreiben.

Werde mir über das Wochenende ein Gewinspiel einfallen lassen ^^
Habe ja mehr als 10 Anfragen auf einen Key und da ich begrenz vergeben kann möchte ich das fairer weise so lösen.


Greez

Helix


----------



## Zidinjo (4. Mai 2008)

Habe auch noch 5 Gästepässe wenn jmd haben will /w me noch 19 Tage dann kann ich AOC spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5 Tage darf man früher spielen oder ?? wenn man Preorder hat. Also nicht 19 Tage sondern 14 Tage.


----------



## Mikokami (4. Mai 2008)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> Habe auch noch 5 Gästepässe wenn jmd haben will /w me noch 19 Tage dann kann ich AOC spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spielstart für die Pre-Order in Europa ist der 20. Mai, sofern man sich 10 Tage Spielzeit über eine der Zahlungsmöglichkeiten erkauft hat für 5€.

Aber auch für die Pre-Order-Spielzeit gibt es Einschränkungen:
    1. Es gibt eine Levelbegrenzung, die bei LvL 20 liegt.
    2. Man kann Tortage nicht verlassen.

Sammelthread/FAQ zur Pre-Order gibt es hier : http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread...50174#post50174


----------



## Zidinjo (4. Mai 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Spielstart für die Pre-Order in Europa ist der 20. Mai, sofern man sich 10 Tage Spielzeit über eine der Zahlungsmöglichkeiten erkauft hat für 5&#8364;.
> 
> Aber auch für die Pre-Order-Spielzeit gibt es Einschränkungen:
> 1. Es gibt eine Levelbegrenzung, die bei LvL 20 liegt.
> ...



Wusste ich nicht, danke sehr hilfreich. Wenn man am 17.5.08 spielen will muss man sich das Spiel Downloaden oder hat man die Cd schon ?? habe bis jetzt nur PreOrder bekommen.


----------



## Helix (4. Mai 2008)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> Wusste ich nicht, danke sehr hilfreich. Wenn man am 17.5.08 spielen will muss man sich das Spiel Downloaden oder hat man die Cd schon ?? habe bis jetzt nur PreOrder bekommen.



Den Spielclient musst du dir ziehen.

UND

ACHTUNG : 

Der BETACLIENT muss vorher gelöscht werden. (Alle Daten plus Regeinträge )

Da es sonst zu Überschneidungen kommen könnte.


----------



## Varnamys (5. Mai 2008)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> Wusste ich nicht, danke sehr hilfreich. Wenn man am 17.5.08 spielen will muss man sich das Spiel Downloaden oder hat man die Cd schon ?? habe bis jetzt nur PreOrder bekommen.


Lies doch mal was die Leute dir schreiben. Du kannst am 17. noch nicht spielen, das geht erst ab dem 20. Mai. Ab dem 17. kannst du anfangen das Spiel bei Funcom herunter zu laden. Angeblich gibt's allerdings für Amazonkunden die Original Installations-DVDs schon am 20, so dass man direkt von DVD installieren kann.


----------



## Bonsai112 (18. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

ich bin auch wahnsinnig interessiert an AoC, durchforste haufen Foren, lese zig Berichte usw, bin mir aber trotz dessen überhaupt nicht sicher, ob es sich wirklich lohnt, die 40&#8364; zu investieren...

Wenn jemand noch einen Gästepass-Account zu vergeben hat, würde ich mich wahnsinnig darüber freuen


----------



## Artenus (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Ich hab auch die selbe Bitte wie der voherige Poster, allerdings habe ich schon in der Beta gespielt war begeistert, verständlich. Allerdings voll mit Lags etc. und nun weiß ich nicht ob es an meinem Pc lag oder an der Beta(andere hatten irgendwie weniger Lags) und bevor ich jetzt Blind durch die Aocwelt lagge und dafür noch 40 euro bezhale würde ich vorher gerne es antesten. 

Wäre wirklich super net, aber bitte gibt meinem Vorposter den 1. Key er war ja auch vorher da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Taikunsun (18. Mai 2008)

Ich überleg mir auch gerade ob es ich mir holen sollte weil ich in WoW keine Lust momentan mehr hab, HDRO acc ist ausgelaufen und macht auch keinen spaß mehr. 

Also wenn jemand einen Gästepass für mich hätte wäre das sehr  nett um mal rein zu schauen und mal bissel testen.

Danke schon mal im Voraus. 

MFG Taikunsun


----------



## Aiyana (18. Mai 2008)

hätte auch gerne ein AoC Testkey, bin am überlegen es mir zu holen, aber würde es vorher erst testen wollen

danke

Aiyana


----------



## Visssion (18. Mai 2008)

jo wenn einer einen über hätte, wäre es nett wenn ich auch einen erhalte von irgendwem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will mir das spiel auch aufjedenfall kaufen aber würde auch gern ersteinmal reinschaun und wow spiel ich trotzdem noch weiterhin :> 

*freu* auf warhammer online


----------



## caijo (18. Mai 2008)

wäre auch dankbar über einen account zum antesten


----------



## Zidinjo (18. Mai 2008)

BITTE keine Mail mehr an mich, ich bekomme pro Stunde 2-3 Mail bitte nichtmehr was schicken meine 5 Gästekeys sind schon vergeben. DANKE


----------



## bluewizard (18. Mai 2008)

Ích würde mich auch sehr über einen gäste key freuen.

Hoffentlich kann man sich das spiel dann runterladen wenn die offizielle Seite funzt


----------



## santaz (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

auch Ich hätte grosses Interesse an einem AoC Gästepass. Ich würde es mir Age of Conan sehr gerne mal anschauen um zu sehen wie das PvP System umgesetzt wurde.

Wenn also jemand einen Gästepass zur Verfügung hätte währe ich sehr dankbar.

MfG SantaZ


----------



## Zidinjo (18. Mai 2008)

kauft euch das Spiel das ist einfach Hammmmmmmmer. Ohne spaß jetzt.


----------



## Die Kuh (18. Mai 2008)

Na eigentlich mit Spaß. Und zwar jede Menge!


----------



## tesa2k (18. Mai 2008)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen. 

Wenn jemand einen übrig hat, würde ich mir sehr freuen. 

Grüße 
tesa2k


----------



## Ingerim (19. Mai 2008)

Wenn noch jemand einen Gästepass hat. Hätte ich auch bitte gerne einen will mich noch in form der trial vom Spiel überzeugen bevor ich es Kaufe und monatlich dafür zahle.


----------



## Hygieia (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo lieber AoC-Begeisterte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe damals bereits die Tech-Beta zu AoC gespielt und fand die Ansätze gut, jedoch war in der Tech-Beta noch nicht wirklich viel zu sehen, selbst die Grafik war dort noch nicht komplett umgesetzt.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, auch ich möchte AoC erst einmal antesten, bevor ich mich zu einem Kauf entschließe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte also jemand noch einen Gästekey übrig hat, würde ich mich glücklich schätzen diesen zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long,
Gruß Hygi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Térakôr (19. Mai 2008)

Ich reihe mich dann auch mal mit in die Schlange der Bettelnden ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn jemand noch einen Gästekey übrig hat würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen ihn in meinem Postfach wieder zufinden XD

Hoffende Grüße und ein Dankeschön im vorraus von, 
Térakôr


----------



## Celturas (19. Mai 2008)

Ich hätte auch gern einen Gästekey wenn jemand einen übrig hat! Fänd ich echt sehr nett! Will endlich mit WoW aufhören und die Berichte die ich über AoC gesehen habe, haben mir schon sehr zugesagt! Aber bevor ich 50 € für das spiel investiere würd ich mir gern einen persönlichen Eindruck verschaffen. Da die grafik ziemlich überragend ist hab ich auch so meine Zweifel ob das spiel überhaupt bei mir läuft! Also ^^ wie gesagt wenn ihr einen gästekey besitzen solltet und ihr den gerne los werden möchtet würd ich mich sehr drüber freuen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal im voraus! 
Celturas


----------



## AngelusMortifer (19. Mai 2008)

So da ich auf der suche nach einem neuen mmorpg bin und age of conan sich sehr sehr intressant anhört und auch aussieht würde ich gerne versuchen an einen gäste key zu kommen, da ich es nicht nur gerne ausprobieren will sondern auch wissen will wie gut es auf meinem rechner läuft und dafür 50€ auszugeben wäre mir etwas zu unsicher.
Daher würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand die chance ermöglichen würde das Spiel erstmal zu testen.

mfg
angelusMortifer


----------



## Devesta (19. Mai 2008)

Würde auch gerne ein Key nehmen, fals einer ein Überhat, schreibt mir ne pm, wäre Sehr dankbar drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen da ich das Spiel unbedingt mal ausprobieren möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke


----------



## Rin (19. Mai 2008)

huhu,

ich möchte das Spiel auch gerne testen, würd mich freuen wenn mir jmd ein Gästepass schickt.

Mfg  Rin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snizh (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich auch über einen Gästepass für Age of Conan freuen. Was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab, hat mich noch nicht 100% überzeugt und leider habe ich keinen Beta-Key bekommen.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand eine Einladung per PM schicken würde.

Gruß Snizh


----------



## Hoazl (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde mich sehr freuen das Spiel auch mal austesten zu können. Wenn einer noch einen Gästepass übrig hat und nichts damit anzufangen weiß - ich nehm ihn euch gerne ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
Hoazl


----------



## Winglord (19. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich werde mir das Spiel auch zu 99% kaufen nur möchte ich es doch gerne vorher testen! Ich würde mich seh freuen wenn mir jemand einen Testkey geben könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Nils


----------



## LiZaRd KiNg 71 (19. Mai 2008)

Ich schließe mich dem Te an und bitte auch um einen Gäste Key, Könnte auch einen potbs Gäste Key anbieten.


----------



## SnapGFX (19. Mai 2008)

halli hallo,

also wenn jemand noch eine gästepass für einen ehemaligen wow spieler (3 jahre leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) hat wäre ich diesem sehr verbunden. würde das game gerne mal antesten, mag nicht mehr in einer comicbuntern welt ala wow rumlaufen. danke schonmal...


lg der/das snap


----------



## Winddancer77 (19. Mai 2008)

Also ich würde mich auch SEHR über einen Gästepass freuen! Würde das neue MMO super gerne mal testen und nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn also jemand noch einen Pass übrig hätte... *wink*


----------



## Sylfa (19. Mai 2008)

Hi, ich möchte AoC auch mal antesten, damit ich entscheiden kann ob ichs mir kauf, da ich Videos als Einblick immer geil find aber um sich wirklich eine Meinung zu bilden muss man es erst einmal gespielt haben^^

Daher danke ich schonmal im vorraus falls ich einen Gästepass bekommen sollt.


----------



## Bahl (19. Mai 2008)

Hiho,

würde AoC auch gerne mal testen. Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand einen Gästekey schicken könnte. 

Gruß,
Bahl


----------



## rudegirl (19. Mai 2008)

hi all,
fals noch jemand einen gästepass für einen wow spieler über hat, würde ich mich freuen wen er mir einen zukommen lassen könnte. da ich das game gern mal antesten würde.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (19. Mai 2008)

Hätte auch gerne einen Gästepass um das Game mal testen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisblut83 (19. Mai 2008)

Ich zocke zwar schon AoC, aber wenn meine COllectors Edition da ist ( Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ) werde ich EINEN Key vergeben, auf anfrage per PN


----------



## Daproof (19. Mai 2008)

jo wenn auch jemand noch nen gästepass überhat. würd ich mich über ne pm freuen.


----------



## tobiclaudi (19. Mai 2008)

Sollte jemand einen Gäste-Key übrig haben, würde mich auch sehr freuen wenn ich das Spiel antesten könnte.

Bin mir zwar zu 90% sicher das ich das Spiel kaufen werde, aber eine letzte Bestätigung des "Feelings" hätte ich gerne noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Brennus Magtus (19. Mai 2008)

Falls noch wer einen Gästepass hat ich würde mir das game auch gerne mal anschauen
mfg,
Brennus


----------



## Narschera (19. Mai 2008)

Bin mir auch noch nicht sicher wenn einer einen übrigen hat würde ich mich freuen.

Mfg Narschera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WolsraiN (19. Mai 2008)

ich hätte auch gerne einen. würde mich sehr drüber freuen. Vielleicht ist es das spiel was mich von wow wegbewegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schreibt mir bitte wer ne pm


----------



## Perilax86 (19. Mai 2008)

Ich würde mich auch opfern und einen GästePass nehmen, so denn noch einer einen übrig hat.


Würde gern gegen nen WAR GästePass tauschen, wenn ich noch an ne CE komm gehört der dann dem Glücklichen ^^


LG, Perilax


----------



## SnigGa (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
Wär auch interresiert an einem Gästekey. Ich habe schon sehr viele MMORPG´s ausprobiert. Habs mir immer gekauft ohne es vorher getestet zu haben , und musste danach merken das es mir doch nicht so gefällt. Diesen Fehler möchte ich nicht wiederholen. Auch möchte ich erstmal testen wie AoC auf meinen Pc läuft.

Würd mich freuen wenn jemand einen key für mich übrig hätte.

Schön Tag noch
Snigga


----------



## Amethyriel (19. Mai 2008)

hallo,ich würde mich ebenfalls über einen gästepass key freuen da ich vergeblich versucht habe an der aoc beta teilzunehmen(an der fileplanet bezahl beta-aktion habe ich nicht teilgenommen)


----------



## Nijalet (19. Mai 2008)

Würde auch gern einen haben. Kann mir wer einen per PM schicken bitte? Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Eisblut83 (19. Mai 2008)

Auf Grund der MASSEN an PN`s werde ich es nochmal offiziell verkünden.

Ich werde EINEN Key, am Donnerstag ( vorraussichtlich ) vergeben.
Jeder der mir eine PN schreibt nimmt an der "Verlosung" Teil.

PS: Ich bin bestechlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neeeo (19. Mai 2008)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen freuen, bevor ich das Game kaufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rinkon (19. Mai 2008)

Fände es nett,wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass-Key zukommen lassen könnte,damit ich das game antesten kan.

Gruß  Rinkon


----------



## 7Olorin7 (19. Mai 2008)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen, finde das Spiel ausgesprochen interessant, und überlege umzusteigen.


----------



## Eisblut83 (19. Mai 2008)

Eisblut83 schrieb:


> Auf Grund der MASSEN an PN`s werde ich es nochmal offiziell verkünden.
> 
> Ich werde EINEN Key, am Donnerstag ( vorraussichtlich ) vergeben.
> Jeder der mir eine PN schreibt nimmt an der "Verlosung" Teil.
> ...




EDIT: Da es so viele PN`s sind, werde ich alle PN`s berücksichtigen, die mich bis Morgen Abend 20 Uhr erreichen.

Viel Glück jedem, der mir schreibt


----------



## Darroc (19. Mai 2008)

Ich bin ebenfalls an einem Gästepass interessiert, würde mich freuen wenn jemand mir einen überlässt.

Ich tausche auch gerne gegen einen LOTRO Buddy Code.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## shadow2332 (19. Mai 2008)

Hi,

hätte vielleicht noch jmd. einen Gästepass übrig würde mich über eine PN sehr freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Bis jetzt hab ich noch zu wenig von dem Spiel gesehen um mich richtig dafür zu begeistern. Bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus^^

MfG shadow2332


----------



## Dietrich (19. Mai 2008)

Wenn nach den vielen Anfragen noch ein Gästekey vorhanden ist, hätte ich auch gerne einen! 

Danke!


MfG


----------



## Gandariel-BH (19. Mai 2008)

Kurze frage und nur intressehalber. Nehmen wir mal an ich bekomm nen Gästepass, muss ich mir den Client dann noch Laden ?? oder darf man die CDs vervielfältigen ??? weil das programm an sich ja nix bringt ohne bezahlten zugang. 

vielen dank für infos 

Gandariel


----------



## Eisblut83 (19. Mai 2008)

Musst den Client ziehen, logischer Weise^^ Aber es lohnt sich ;-)


----------



## Serenas (19. Mai 2008)

Ich interessiere mich sehr für AoC, allerdings möchte ich keinen Risikokauf eingehen,
hab den Fehler mit GW gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schickt mir doch bitte jemand einen überschüssigen Key über PM, ein dickes Danke im Vorraus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisblut83 (19. Mai 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich sehr für AoC, allerdings möchte ich keinen Risikokauf eingehen,
> hab den Fehler mit GW gemacht
> 
> 
> ...




Überschüssige Keys wird es kaum geben^^ wie ich schon schrieb, jeder der mir ne PN bis morgen abend geschrieben hat, nimmt an der "Verlosung" teil, wo ich Donnerstag einen key vergeben werde


----------



## Abidabla (19. Mai 2008)

würde mich auch sehr freuen wenn mir jemand seinen gäste key geben könnte  pm me


----------



## Teldur (19. Mai 2008)

falls jemand noch einen key zuviel hat würde ich auch gerne mal reinschnuppern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonzofx (19. Mai 2008)

Also ich hätte gerne einen GästeKey wenn jemand einen über hat



Danke im vorraus


----------



## Chakkra! (19. Mai 2008)

ich würde auch einen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gugges (19. Mai 2008)

Hätte auch gern einen Gästekey.


----------



## Clarke (19. Mai 2008)

Wenn jemand ein Gäste pass für mich hätte würde ich mich sehr freuen da. Würde soooo gerne los spielen :-)


----------



## Dwargan (19. Mai 2008)

Wenn jemand einen zuviel hat und bereit ist diesen key abzugeben dann würd ich mich sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


würde im gegenzug nen key lotro geben.


----------



## Zandy (19. Mai 2008)

Hätte auch ein dickes B auf ein gästepass. 

will erst mal testen das game bevor ich es Kaufe, leider gab es keine Open beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rengaru (19. Mai 2008)

Würde mich ebenfalls sehr über einen Key freuen, könnte im Gegenzug dazu einen WoW Testkey geben. (Sowohl Classic als auch BC).


----------



## Hexagon (19. Mai 2008)

Rengaru schrieb:


> Würde mich ebenfalls sehr über einen Key freuen, könnte im Gegenzug dazu einen WoW Testkey geben. (Sowohl Classic als auch BC).



Schließe mich dem an und würde mich auch riesig für nen Gästekey freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Lukas (19. Mai 2008)

Ich würde auch mal gerne einen Gästepass bekommen
Würde mich wirklich freuen
Und vieleicht wechsel ich auch von zu AoC wenns mir gut gefällt^^


----------



## MC _Eule (19. Mai 2008)

Ich interessiere mich sehr für AoC, allerdings möchte ich kein Risiko eingehen,
hab den Fehler mit GW und HdRO gemacht und möchte trotzdem mal wieder was anderes außer WoW sehen.
Auch möchte ich erstmal testen wie und ob AoC auf meinen Pc läuft.

Würd mich freuen wenn jemand einen key für mich übrig hätte.

Grüße und danke schon mal im vorraus

MC Eule


----------



## Drom (19. Mai 2008)

hi

Falls einer auch noch einen für mich hat her damit =) würd mich sehr freuen =)

Gruß Drom


----------



## Oan (19. Mai 2008)

Jo würd mich auch sehr über nen Key freuen. Naja wird aber wenig sinn haben dass hier rein zu schreiben bei dem Spam^^
Grüße Oan


----------



## Forc (19. Mai 2008)

Also hab viel darüber gelesen und hat mich neugierig gemacht. So ein Gästekey wäre nicht schlecht, fals einer einen über hat^^


----------



## Lexren (19. Mai 2008)

Bin auch auf der suche nach einem Gästepass, da ich nach 3 Jahren wow gerne mal neues testen würde und das Kampfsystem sehr sehr cool aussieht, ich mir aber aufgrund des student seins keinen schuss ins blaue leisten kann! :<

grüße,
lex


----------



## Monzel (19. Mai 2008)

Würde mich ebenfalls über einen Gästeaccount freuen. Bitte schickt mir ne PM wenn ihr noch einen übrig habt.

Recht herzlichen Dank schon im vorraus!!!!!

MFG: Monzel


----------



## Devesta (19. Mai 2008)

und keiner spielt mehr wow xD


----------



## Thunderstorm (19. Mai 2008)

würde auch gerne einen gästepass haben, wenn es geht. Danke schonmal im Voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodax (19. Mai 2008)

Hiho,
Ich hätte auch sehr gerne einen AoC-Gästekey und würde ihn gegen einen LotRO-Key eintauschen!
Viele Grüße Rodax


----------



## ~Kieron~ (19. Mai 2008)

Ich bitte um einen Gästekey wenn noch verfügbar


----------



## SASAgent (19. Mai 2008)

wenn noch wer nen gästepass über hat würde auch gerne mal testen 
ob es auf meinem rechner läuft danke schonmal im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (19. Mai 2008)

Soweit noch einer da ist, würde auch ich mich über einen freuen.


----------



## Adelbern (19. Mai 2008)

sollte jemand einen Gästepass zu viel haben würd ich mich sehr freuen wenn dieser bereit wäre mir den zu überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hätte im gegenzug nen Lotro,Gw, und WoW sowohl Bc wie auch das Normale  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (19. Mai 2008)

Ich suche auch dringend einen AoC Key ich könnte als gegensatz einen Empire of Sports Key hergeben.Danke
Mfg


----------



## Sniper0815 (19. Mai 2008)

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand auch noch einen Gästepass für mich hat... will das Spiel unbedingt mal anspielen aber vorerst nicht kaufen... bin mir noch unschlüssig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach eine pn an mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rydal (19. Mai 2008)

Falls noch jemand nen key zu vergeben hat kann er ihn mir gerne geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## partos (20. Mai 2008)

weis nicht was auf unserem wow server abgeht letzter zeit aber irgendwie pve technisch richtung tote hose. fals jemand noch ein key zuviel haben soll würde ich mich über einen freuen.

und thx schon im vorraus.


----------



## PartyPlimse (20. Mai 2008)

Falls noch jemand nen Gästepass übrig hat, würde auch ich mich über einen freuen!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Zwizazadera (20. Mai 2008)

Hi Freunde,


ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem Gäste Pass von AoC ! 
Habe auch an der Tech. Beta teilgenommen und will mir ERST das Fertige
Game anschauen bevor ich Kaufe !


Es wäre also Supernett wenn mir einer einen per PN zu kommen lassen würde *g*


Tschuuuuuuu


----------



## Zimberle (20. Mai 2008)

hi,

ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem Gastepass für AoC, da das spiel in meinen Augen richtig geil ist ^^
hab schon ne längere Zeit erfahrung mit MMORPG und das Mindestalter von AoC habe ich auch =)
währe sehr nett wenn einer von euch mir nen Key geben könnte


Mfg


----------



## Shanei (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,


ich würde mich auch sehr freuen wenn noch jemand einen Gästepass für mich über hätte. Ich bin das ewig Wow spielen einfach leid, und würde so gerne Aoc endlich antesten.

mfg Shanei


----------



## Kons (20. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gimme gimme key!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


barbar, oder was?


----------



## Eisblut83 (20. Mai 2008)

*lachwech*


----------



## DarkSephiroth (20. Mai 2008)

Huhu,

Von den Infos her scheint das Spiel ja schon sehr interessant zu sein und wollte mal fragen, ob jemand noch einen GästeKey an mich entbehren könnte, wäre supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reappy (20. Mai 2008)

Fals noch jemand einen Gäste key übrig hat, ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich das Spiel antesten könnte.

lg

reappy


----------



## Arysta (20. Mai 2008)

Würde mich auch freuen wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass per PM zuschicken könnte. Schonmal Danke an denjenigen der an mich denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphinus (20. Mai 2008)

Hätte auch gern nen Gästepass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenneiner so lieb wäre und mir einen Per PM zukommenlassen würde?


----------



## -=InsertScaryName=- (20. Mai 2008)

Würd mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen, da ich leider auch niemanden kenne der sich AoC kauft... und ich will ja auch nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen.


----------



## Cressy (20. Mai 2008)

Ich schliesse mich der Menge mal an und würde auch gerne einen Gästepass zur verfügung gestellt bekommen!
Wer noch einen hat Bitte per PM zukommen lassen danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Stretch Dude (20. Mai 2008)

wäre auch an dem Spiel interessiert. Wenn noch wer einen Pass über hat. Bitte per Pm.


----------



## Mymythos (20. Mai 2008)

hätte auch gerne einen Gästepass, bitte PN an mich dann kann ich heut noch losziehen und mir noch nen GiG zusätzlichen Speicher reinhauen.

Bitte auch mal nen Link raushauen wo ich den Klient downloaden kann. Denn übermorgen ist Feiertag bisdahin solls ja fertig sein *gg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamanion (20. Mai 2008)

Auch ich würde mich verdammt freuen, wenn ich einen Gästepass bekomme.

Schwanke noch ob ich es mir kaufen soll oder nicht, da ich nicht das Glück hatte die Beta zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arieos (20. Mai 2008)

Wenn jemand noch einen Gästepass übrig hätte ... > hätte bei mir ein Stein im Brett.


----------



## Uzghul (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich interessiere mich sehr für AoC, aber bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich es mir kaufen will. Hat jemand einen Gästepass für mich? Das wäre super nett.

Bitte eine PN an mich.

Danke euch.

lg
Uzi


----------



## Themoden (20. Mai 2008)

Und noch so einer

Bin wi alle anderen ( noch ) unentschlossen.

wäre extren Froh über einen key!!

Ich danke euch

Themoden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mymythos (20. Mai 2008)

s.o. noch keine PN bekommen ;(


----------



## meldrakin (20. Mai 2008)

Moin ! 

Ich reihe mich mal ein; würde mich auch freuen, wenn ich mir das Game mal ansehen könnt, bevor ichs kauf. Hätt auch im Austausch n paar Pirates Keys (POTBS) parat! 

Barbarische Grüße
Andi


----------



## .Warlord (20. Mai 2008)

Auch ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich einen Gästepass bekommen würde. 50€ sind etwas viel um es sich "mal eben" zu kaufen, daher würde ich es mir mal ganz gern anschauen. Währe sehr dankbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße


----------



## Draki01 (20. Mai 2008)

Grüße
Wäre sehr dankbar wenn einer mir einen Gästepass schicken würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilMonkey (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffies,
ich bin sehr unentschlossen gegenüber AOC. Grafik hin oder her wie is das Gameplay. Hab schon viel drüber gelesen.Aber ich möchte mich gerne selbst überzeugen.

Deshalb frag ich einfachmal hier ob ich evtl. ein Gästepass von euch bekommen kann.?


----------



## Mymythos (20. Mai 2008)

ich glaub das wars keiner der nen Gästepass hat blättert bis Seite 7 durch, schade, NEEEEED PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Downloadlink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) muss Speicher kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## pedro_fischer (20. Mai 2008)

Tja, schwer zu erraten was ich auf dem Herzen habe, oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würde mich natürlich auch riesig über nen Guest-key freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bevor ichs kaufe will ich lieber mal schauen, ob meine alte Mühle das noch gebacken bekommt.^^
Ich hoffe für denjenigen, der nen Key weitergibt, gibt es auch nen Bonus (30 Tage frei). Wäre ja nur fair.

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## pedro_fischer (20. Mai 2008)

sorry, das war doppelt


----------



## Grizzla (20. Mai 2008)

Ich wäre sehr erfreut über ein AoC Key da ich doch schon das Gameplay interessant finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wäre nett wen ein Buffy mir ne PM schicken könnt =) 

(Immerhin bin ich kein user mit 3 Beiträgen oder so :>) ^^


----------



## Missi-one (20. Mai 2008)

ich würde mich sehr über ein key freuen falls noch jemand einen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würde liebend gerne auch mit einer gruppe zusammen anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## renaris (20. Mai 2008)

Huhu,

Ich schließe mich den bitten an und würde sehr gerne AOC 10 Tage spielen.

Per PM oder Email würde ich mich über einen Gästepass sehr freuen.

Lieben Gruß

Rena


----------



## Necropi (21. Mai 2008)

Achtung an alle, die glauben sich einen Gästepass erbetteln zu können:

Habe heute meine CE erhalten.
Leider waren keine Gästepässe darin enthalten,
lediglich eine kleine Karte auf der steht:

MITHILFE DIESES KOSTENLOSEN 7-TAGE-GÄSTEPASSES KÖNNEN SIE EINEN FREUND IN DIE WELT VON CONAN EINLADEN.


1. Keine 10-Tage kostenlos spielen, sondern nur 7-Tage.

2. Wie ich das sehe, hat FUN COM zu wenig Server aufgestellt und limitiert dadurch auch
die Anzahl derer, die die Server unnötig belasten, weil keine Einnahmen.
(Ob potenzielle Zahlende Kunden, sei erstmal dahin gestellt)

Die Server sind nicht gerade billig,
also werden erst einmal die zahlenden Kunden bedient.
Das erklärt sich alleine schon aus den limitierten Early Access-Accounts
und der vielen enttäuschten Barbaren, die sich zwar die Pre-Order-Version zugelegt haben,
aber trotzdem nicht spielen können, weil die Anmeldungsfrist sehr kurz gehalten war.

Kurzes Rechenbeispiel:

100.000 verkaufte Collecters Editions x 5 Gästepässe = 500.000 nicht zahlende User,
die die bisher aufgestellten Server zusätzlich belasten.

Desweiteren betteln hier welche nach Gästepässen, die nicht mal ansatzweise den Reifegrad der Volljährigkeit erlangt haben.

Wenn Euch das Spiel für 50 € zu teuer ist um es mal probehalber anzutesten.
Hey, Ihr könnt damit 30 Tage kostenlos spielen, bevor mindestes 75€ für ein halbes Jahr Spielzeit von Eurem Konto abgebucht werden.
Und sein wir mal Ehrlich, länger als 30 Tage spielen die meisten, die hier nach Gästepässen fragen eh kein Spiel.

Ich für meinen Teil, sehe die Situation folgendermaßen:
Wenn ich nur einen Gästepass zu Verfügung habe und nicht wie angekündigt 5 Stück,
dann erhält mein bester Freund diesen und sollte er ihn  nicht haben wollen,
so werde ich ihm meinen 2te besten Freund geben,
bevor ich ihn verschleudere.

Ach noch so am Rande sei erwähnt,
mir ist aufgefallen, das manche von den Gästepässen-Bettlern in anderen Foren schon Ihre Minderjährigkeit offenbart haben, aber trotzdem bekannt gaben, sich einen Account zuzulegen.

Ich denke mal, das diese den lausig erbettelten Gästepass auf ebay veräußern werden.
Willkommen in der Globalisierung, Ihr habt inzwischen gelernt wie der Hase läuft,
jetzt werdet nur noch Volljährig.


----------



## Eisblut83 (21. Mai 2008)

So liebe Community, ich hatte ja gesagt das ich EINEM User einen Gästekey zuspreche.

	LiZaRd KiNg 71

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Detrax (21. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen,
sollte noch irgendwer einen Gästepass übrig haben, so würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ich dadurch in den genuss kommen würde AOC antesten zu dürfen.


Ich würde mich über eine Positive Antwort sehr freuen.

mfg

Detrax


----------



## paranoidberg (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich übelege gerade wieder mit WoW anzufangen oder halt mit AoC. Also wenn wer tatsächlich noch einen Gästepass hat so würde ich mich wahnsinnig freuen wenn ich das Spiel testen könnte.

Wünsche allen noch einen schönen guten Morgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg

Paranoidberg


----------



## nazguul (21. Mai 2008)

hallo, ich schließe mich an, ein gästepass zum testen wäre mir recht :-)


----------



## renaris (21. Mai 2008)

SO fuer mich erledigt sich erstmal AOC da meine Hardware nicht dazu ausreicht .. muss mir erstmal eine Shader 2.0 Grafikkarte zulegen.


----------



## Melorien (21. Mai 2008)

So dann versuch ich also auch zu betteln.
Erstmal hallo an alle,

Ich zocke jetzt seit der Beta Wow und irgendwie ist die Luft raus.
Ich hab keine Ahnung was ich in Wow noch machen sollte.
Ich hab irgendwie schon alles gesehen und es gibt nichts neues zu entdecken.

Leider gab es ja lange Zeit keine Alternative zu Wow ich hoffe das ändert sich mit Age of Conan.

Videos und Screenshots hab ich schon einige gesehen und die sahen sehr vielversprechend aus.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir ebenfalls einen Gästekey zukommen
lassen könntet. Noch besser wären 2 Keys da meine Freundin ebenfalls einen benötigt.

Schonmal vielen Dank an alle die ihre Gästekeys weitergeben.
Es hilft einfach ungemein um sich erstmal ein Bild davon zu machen ob Age of Conan was taugt.

Achso weil viele sich beschweren das einige nicht volljährige an Keys kommen wollen,
ich bin 30 jahre Alt (leider).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domasch (21. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich nun mit wow aufhören sollte und auf Age of Conan "umsteigen" soll nur leider hab ich es noch nichtmal gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es hört sich ziemlich interessant an ich würd es aber gern mal ausprobieren vieleicht hat einer von euch einen Gästepass für mich übrig würd mich echt freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## torbenh1990 (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo, durch den Zufall bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen... und im Moment überglücklich!
Bei mir ist es im Moment so, dass ich nicht weiß, was ich online spielen soll. WoW bin ich dabei, 
meinen 4ten Char auf 70 zu spielen und da ist die Luft raus, Star Wars Galxies, Hellgate, Hdro,
Runescape und Everquest 2 sowie Guild Wars hab ich schon angezockt und richtig ansprechen 
konnte mich keines, außer Hellgate kurzzeitig, wegen dem neuen Spielprinzip.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Es wäre überaus nett und super freundlich und einfach mega hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn mir jemand von euch einen Key schicken könnte, AoC sieht echt vielversprechend aus und
das neue Kampfsystem sagt mir sehr zu.

mfg Akardi


----------



## EmJaY (21. Mai 2008)

Meine 5 sind vergeben.
Wir verteilen demnächst Gildenintern die gastekeys mal kucken was da so übrig bleibt.


----------



## KillerPi (21. Mai 2008)

huhu,
ich habe mir ebenfalls viele Screenshots und Vids reingezogen, jetzt brauche ich noch sowas wie den letzen Überzeuger, da wäre eine gästeacc genau richtig. Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich einen abhaben könnte. Einfach mal per PM melden und dann können wir ja weitere Einzelheiten klären, Danke schonmal im voraus.

Bye,

P.S. Woran erkannt man dann beim Kauf ob es die "blutige" oder deutsche geschnittene Version ist. bzw gibts auch einen deutsche-ungeschnittene Version oder ist deutsch = geschnitten ?


----------



## Varnamys (21. Mai 2008)

Ich habe keine Gästekeys mehr!

Ich bitte daher sämtliche Interessenten davon abzusehen mir PNs zu senden. Danke


----------



## Lambiii (21. Mai 2008)

Hi, hätte jemand auch bitte für mich einen AoC-Gästepass?
Ich würd mich sehr drüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyke (21. Mai 2008)

Servus

Wenn jemand noch einen Gast Key zu vergeben hat.....würde AoC gerne mal antesten.
Danke

Gruß
Eyke ^^


----------



## Morphinus (21. Mai 2008)

Habe mir das Spiel bestellt und in wenigen tagen hab ich dann nen Gästepass zu vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also alle ganz lieb sein^^


----------



## shatayen (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch über einen key freuen aber nur falls man den account dann auch mit der vollversion verlängern kann da ich das spiel schon bestellt habe ( kommt aber leider erst freitag wegen feiertag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und sowieso spielen werde... will nur jetz schon anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg ali


----------



## Egnehdrol (21. Mai 2008)

Nur kurz zur Info

Da ich mir die CE bestellt habe kann ich euch folgende Info zukommen lassen.

Die 5 Gästekeys liegen dem Spiel noch nicht bei, erst wenn der release gelaufen ist und alles läuft kommen wir über unseren Account an die Gästekeys.
Es kann also noch einige Tage dauern bis besitzer von Gästekeys auch an diese herankommen.

Genauer ist es ich poste mal die FAQ aus dem AoC Forum

17.) Sind die Buddykeys die in der Vollversion enthalten sind vom ersten Tag ab verfügbar?
Die Buddykeys wird es nicht sofort zum Release des Spiels geben, sie werden im Accounttool freigeschaltet, sobald die Stabilität der Server in den ersten Tagen gesichert wurde. Dies dient in erster Linie dazu, um einen reibungslosen Ablauf nach Release sicherstellen zu können.


----------



## Carstein (21. Mai 2008)

Hi,

fals jemand einen Gäste Key übrig hat, würde ich mich sehr über einen freuen. 

MFG Carstein


----------



## jack159 (21. Mai 2008)

Weiß jemand noch nicht an wen er seinen Trial Key abgeben soll? Falls noch jemand unentschlossen ist, wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar, wenn er mir den Key per ICQ zukommen lassen würde
191-104-847


----------



## Efgrib (21. Mai 2008)

die buddy-keys werden erst eine weile nach release verfügbar sein, also macht euch keinen stress ^^ sie werden erst im account freigegeben, wenn der start vorbei ist und alles gut läuft um die server nicht noch zusätztlich gleich zu beginn zu belasten


----------



## asriell (21. Mai 2008)

also wenn irgendwer noch einen code über hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar einen zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newmerlin (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Ich würde mich sehr freun wenn vieleicht noch einer ein Key über hat und mir mal ein schicken könnte dann sag ich schon mal vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## scarii (22. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich überlege doch sehr mir auch AoC zuzulegen.
Würde es aber gerne erst einmal antesten...da ich leider auch nicht in den Genuss der Beta gekommen bin.
Würde mich über einen Gästepass sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg
scarii


----------



## mordecai (22. Mai 2008)

Wäre auch für einen Testkey sehr dankbar.


----------



## selikess (22. Mai 2008)

Ich wollte auch mal fragen ob nicht noch jemand einen übrig hat.

Bin ziemlich unentschlossen dem Game gegenüber wollts mir aber dennoch mal anschauen..


----------



## Waelve (22. Mai 2008)

Ein Gästepass wäre wirklich etwas feines. Ich will mir Age of Conan auch kaufen doch bevor ich viel Geld für das Spiel ausgebe würd ich es gerne mal antesten. Für die Betaphase hatte ich mich angemeldet, leider aber keinen Pass bekommen. Würde mich freuen wenn mit jemand einen Gästepass vermittel könnte.
Vielleicht per PM oder ansonsten auch gern per ICQ.

Mfg Waelve


----------



## Regesas (22. Mai 2008)

Hey Leute 

Ich hätte auch gerne einen Gäste pass weil ich das Spiel gerne mal live gesehen hätte aber keine lust hab direkt 50 Euro auszugeben...


----------



## Knurrbauch (22. Mai 2008)

Ich würde auch gerne einen Buddykey bekommen. Habe zwar die Beta mitgespielt, bin aber jetzt gespannt, wie die Atmosphäre "live" ist - keine Lust 50 Euros hinzulegen nur um festzustellen, dass die Community genauso miserabel ist wie ich vermute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bauernlümmel (22. Mai 2008)

Ich würde mich auch über einen Gästekey freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vasilli (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann mir auch wer einen Gästekey bitte geben.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Igorat (22. Mai 2008)

Ich häng mich auch mal dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn einer einen übrig hätte, ich hätte interesse. Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## BurningShaddow (22. Mai 2008)

och da misch ich gleich mal mit wäre nett wenn wer von der pre oder einen übrig hätte ich hab leider keine mehr bekommen


----------



## Aroxy (22. Mai 2008)

Ich würde mich auch nicht über nen Gästepass beschweren würd liebend gern mal AoC Testen


----------



## samuell (22. Mai 2008)

Ich befehle euch mir einen Gastekey zu geben ! !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn nicht schick ich Chuck Norris rueber ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sekram (22. Mai 2008)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästekey für AoC freuen. Habe leider nichts als Gegenleistung zu bieten, aber vielleicht ist jemand so nett und überlässt einem armen Jura-Studenten einen solchen.

Danke im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amraalf (22. Mai 2008)

hallo leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

möchte mal auch was dazu sagen, ich wundere mich auch immer wieder über die leute die sich negativ
zu einem spiel äussern müssen die es,
a: noch nie gespielt haben und 
b: es ihnen nicht gefällt weil sie kleinigkeiten stören.

zu der ersten gruppe erst mal AOC spielen dan konstruktive post dazu geben,
die zweiten gruppe, wenn ihr es gespielt habt und es euch nicht zusagt ist doch ok geschmäcker
sind halt verschieden. aber bitte auch von euch hätte ich gerne anständige post,
und nicht sowas wie das ist das letzte, müll dreck usw... euch sollte bewusst sein das funcom 
mitarbeiter sich solche post´s auch durchlesen!
also sagt lieber was euch stört und macht aständige vorschläge vieleicht wird ja das eine oder andere
postive umgesetzt man weiss ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich persönlich werde es mir morgen auch kaufen und freue mich schon drauf, und wenn es mir am 
ende nicht zusagt was ich aber bezweifle *hoff* kann ich wenigstens sagen "ich hab es gespielt aber
es hat mir nicht gefallen allen andern weiterhin viel spass"

also bitte leute seit konstruktiv und nicht hirnlos^^
wow hin oder her, ich persönlich spiele auch NOCH wow, aber das game hat sich so verschlechtert
bzw es ist so öde einseitig und anspruchlos geworden das ist einfach nicht mehr schön! sicher
mit freunden und gilde in wow was zu unternehmen macht spass aber der rest drum her rum
ist einfach nur noch "oberbegriff farmen und sammeln und das pvp ist auch verhunzt" und das ist 
langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im übrigen die quests sind so was von schlecht in wow das man sich überwinden muss die zu machen mir zumindest! hab meine 2 70er überwiegend über die inis ge lvl

so das wars wünch allen anderen bei allem was sie tun weitrhin viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß Amraalf


----------



## Philipp23 (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich würde auch gern einen Gäste pass haben. Wäre echt toll wenn mir auch einer einen zukommen lassen könnte. Vorallem weil mich wow nicht mehr wirklich intressiert und Aoc sehr spannend aussieht. mfg Phil

Fals jemand das Volk : Stygier Klasse. Assassin Spielt . Würd mich über screens freuen. danke


----------



## Pörfekt (22. Mai 2008)

ich würde auch gern nen gästekey bekommen hate bei der beta schon kein glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amraalf (22. Mai 2008)

argh post falsch angekommen^^

bitte wenn möglich verschieben, ging um die diskustion der insatnzierung
von aoc. sry


----------



## Morpheeus (22. Mai 2008)

hey wenn einer einen gästepass übrig hat oder zumindenst weiß wo man einen bekommen wäre ich auch seeeehr dankbar, interessiere mich auch sehr für AoC aber will es erstmal testen, als student will ich nciht gleixh mein geld ausem fenster werfen ;-)
danke im voraus


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (22. Mai 2008)

Wird man age of conan nur über einen gästepass testen können, oder wid es später auch so möglich sein (wie zb bei wow) , einige probe stunden/tage spielen zu können?

bitte um antwort
danke

die anne


edit: habe nun shcon das mit den gäste accs gelesen, trotzdem vielen dank!


----------



## Jeanie (22. Mai 2008)

Wenn nach den massen an anfragen noch jemand einen gästekey überhaben sollte , würde auch ich mich über einen freuen :>


----------



## Varnamys (22. Mai 2008)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Gästekeys mehr!
> 
> Ich bitte daher sämtliche Interessenten davon abzusehen mir PNs zu senden. Danke


So noch einmal!!!!!

Der nächste der mich wegen einem Gästekey anschreibt bekommt ne dicke Flame-PN zurück.
Ich bin echt angenervt Leute! Wildfremde Leute schreiben einen hier wegen Gästekeys an und müllen mein Postfach zu:

*Ich habe KEINE Gästekeys mehr!*


----------



## masaeN (22. Mai 2008)

ich müsste die CE morgen bekommen da sind ja 5 stück dabei ... also ... 5 hab ich ^^ schreibt mri einfach ne pm ^^


----------



## tooi (22. Mai 2008)

hi, ich würde mich auch sehr für einen Gästepass freuen, falls wer noch einen übrig hat, bitte an tooi@gmx.at senden. 

thx mfg tooi


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Mai 2008)

könnte mir bitte auch jemand einen gästepass zukommen lassen ich würde dieses spiel gerne mal antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wäre nett

entweder per pm 

oder

chris-h3@gmx.net


----------



## masaeN (22. Mai 2008)

alle die einen gästepass bekommen haben ne pn von mir bekommen ... sind alle weg ... also keine pn's mehr bitte


----------



## Wargood (22. Mai 2008)

Ich würde auch gerne AoC antesten wollen , nur kaufen mag ich es auch nicht gleich , leider zuviele Online Games schon gekauft, die mir dann irgendwie nicht gefallen haben.

Wäre wirklich klasse wenn mir jemand ein Gäste Key überlassen würde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG

Michael

Ich hab auch mehre Jahre Anarchy Online gespielt , denke mal da es genau so aufgebaut ist , werde ich auch nach diesen Tagen diesen Account in eine Vollversion umwandeln.


----------



## Philipp23 (22. Mai 2008)

Hi, fals noch jemand einen Gästepass übrig hatt. Wäre toll wenn der jenige mir einen schicken könnte. mfg


----------



## Galadith (22. Mai 2008)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Buddy-Key! Ich werde mir das Spiel zu 95% kaufen, d.h es gibt einen Freimonat!

Wäre super wenn mir jemand einen per PN schicken könnte!

MfG

Galadith


----------



## Galadith (22. Mai 2008)

sry doppelpost!


----------



## DD6VD (22. Mai 2008)

Ich schliesse mich mal an und würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen, da ich mir dieses Spiel erstmal angucken möchte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aico (22. Mai 2008)

Hi, ich wollt dan hier auch mal nach nem Gästekey fragen. Wär nett wenn mir jemand einen zukommen lassen könnte =)(PM). Ich bin klar für das Spiel, jedoch will ich nicht wie bei Herr der Ringe einen neuen "fehlkauf" machen, da mir HdRO doch nich so gefallen hat. Hauptsache wegen dem zu großen...Pve-Teil. Bin eigentlich eher der, der einen mix von PvP und PvE (Story) braucht.

Age of Conan überzeugt mich in sachen PvP und vorallem im PvE (Landschaftdesign und Story) ungemein, jedoch möchte ich die Steuerung und das Gameplay mal "fühlen" =) bevor ich 50&#8364; dafür ausgebe.

Ich hab die Frage schonmal irgendwo gelesen, aber ich weiß nicht mehr wo. Deshalb frag ich nochmal hier^^ Muss ich wie bei WoW gleich zu dem Kauf eine Gamecard einlösen um überhaupt spielen zu können?

Danke für antworten =)



Wie gern ich so ein Mammut gehabt hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nur ist mir der Kauf vorm Test einfach zu riskant gewesn =(


----------



## BOE (22. Mai 2008)

Ich würds mir auch gerne mal anschaun und wäre demjenigen sehr dankbar der mir einen Gäste-Key per PN schickt.

mfg BOE


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (22. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich würde mich auch riesig über einen Gästepass freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn noch einer hat und ihn mir über PN zukommen ließe wäre ich ihm echt dankbar ...

mfg


----------



## KunQ (22. Mai 2008)

Würde mich auch über einen Gästepass freuen, bekomm das Spiel erst ca. in 2 Wochen und würde es dann vorher auch mal gern spielen :X


----------



## Macantosch (22. Mai 2008)

Guten Tg alle zusammen,

ich bin auch wahnsinnig interessiert an AoC, durchforste haufen Foren, lese zig Berichte usw, bin mir aber trotz dessen überhaupt nicht sicher, ob es sich wirklich lohnt, die 40€ zu investieren...

Wenn jemand noch einen Gästepass-Account zu vergeben hat, würde ich mich wahnsinnig darüber freuen


----------



## Rin (22. Mai 2008)

hi,

ich möchte gerne AoC testen aber ich brauch einen Gästepass, wäre dem jenigen sehr verbunden der mir ein schickt.

Mfg Rin


----------



## chinsai (22. Mai 2008)

wenn noch jmd einen gästeacc key übrig hat könnte er mir den dann bitte per pn schicken?
würde mich sehr drüber freuen denn ich bin sehr an aoc interressiert und würde es sehr gerne mal ausprobieren


MfG
chinsai


----------



## Briester (22. Mai 2008)

Hi, also wenn noch jemand einen gästepass über hat, nehm ich den gerne.. bitte einfach eine pm schreiben !

mfg briester


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (22. Mai 2008)

Guten abend@ all...

Ich würde auch gern mal AoC antesten bevor ich es mir kaufe.
Vlt kann mir wer weiterhelfen.


----------



## Zionaty (22. Mai 2008)

würde mich auch über einen freuen
haben ja schon fast 200 beiträge,da brauch man aber ne menge gäste keys


EDIT: storniert,hab es mir grade gekauft^^

mfg,zio


----------



## derbolzer (22. Mai 2008)

also so wie es jehtz ist was ich zumindes gelesen habe reitz mich das game auch daher suche ich auch eine Gatsen ACC fur das game denn wenn es stimmt was ich gelesen habe wurde ich von WOW auch Age Of Conan Wegseln das heist dann fur den sicher 1 monat for free so wie es ja auch bei wow ist 

daher HATT evt einer fur eine Gaste acc fur mich ich werde zu 99,9% das game dann auch kaufen 

Besten dank im voraus


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (22. Mai 2008)

* Thread Push damit Leute die noch Keys haben darauf aufmerksam werden *

^^

falls jemand so nett wäre und mir einen per PN schicken könnte wäre ich super dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabos (22. Mai 2008)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen da ich doch schon leider sehr oft einen Fehlkauf begangen habe und man die 50 € auch anderweit nutzen kann. Wenn ich es mir kaufe gibts natürlich nen Freimonat für den Gästepassspender  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Sabos


----------



## Reto (22. Mai 2008)

Hi, 

bin auch auf AoC scharf wer nen Key über hat kann ihn mir gerne überlassen. 
cu


----------



## muromez (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo allerseits ! Würde mich total freuen , wenn jemand noch einen Gästekey übrig hat und ihn mir per PN zukommen lässt. Habe nach 3 Jahren WoW mein Account aufs Eis gelegt , habe grosse Hoffnung auf AoC , denke werde es mir holen , aber bissle reinschnuppern wäre schon schön. Bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Solid Snake 55555 (23. Mai 2008)

Servus,
nun ja, wie es aussieht gibts es hier haufen seiten in denen nach gästepässe gefragt wird... ich will auch gerne einen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für mich sind 50€ ne menge geld, deswegen will ich AoC zu erst testen.... bitte schickt mir auch einen gästepass pw, es würde mich tierisch freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *als gegenleistung biete ich 2 WoW gästepass pw an und wenn ich danach das spiel kaufe, werde ich (ehrenwort) den dazu gehörigen gästepass pw schicken* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mit freundlichen grüßen
Solid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devesta (23. Mai 2008)

Ich such auch noch ein Gäste key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohulor (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich persönlich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gäste Key freuen, da ich wirklich Lust auf AoC habe, jedoch erst ausprobieren möchte, inwiefern es auf meinem PC flüssig läuft.

Von daher wäre ich sehr dankbar, falls mir jemand einen Key überlassen würde. Im Austausch hierfür gibts einen Code für das: Drinking Cape.


----------



## Serran (23. Mai 2008)

Ich suche auch einen Gäste Key...  Es wäre wirklich super wenn mit jemand einen schicken könnte... vielen Dank...  Ich denke ich könnte sogar einen TR Key dagegen tauschen

Pm oder Email : melfclausen@web.de


----------



## Ramuh (23. Mai 2008)

Ich würde mich auch tierisch über einen Gästepass freuen!

Schreibt mir bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eMail -> ramuh@finalfans.de


----------



## Devesta (23. Mai 2008)

---> devesta@web.de 
Ich wäre euch stark zu dank verpflichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerorc (23. Mai 2008)

Ich würde mich sehr über einen Gästepass freuen, da ich mich sehr für dieses spiel interessiere und lange auf es gewartet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider bin ich zurzeit knapp bei kasse und will nicht wieder eine fehlinvestition machen...  Würde mich über eine Pm mit nem key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mfg Killerorc


----------



## burtonbullet (23. Mai 2008)

hey leute ich hab ein echtes problem!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bin zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen...ich hab mir AOC geholt und wollte mich grade anmelden *freu*. ich dachte dass ich keine prepaid card brauche da ich ja die 30days free habe. Aber jetz seh ich dass ich entweder Kontodaten,Kreditdaten usw. eingeben muss. Leider bin ich Österreicher und habe keine Kreditkarte-.- dass heisst ich kann nichts anderes tun als jemanden von euch bitten mir einen Gäste Key zu leihen er bekäme dann wenn die Prepaid cards raus sind natürlich meinen Key, es währe wirklich supi wenn jemand so nett währe....thx im voraus


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (23. Mai 2008)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästekey freuen. Hätte im Gegenzug leider nur einen WoW-Key anzubieten, auch wenn ich bezweifle das den jemand hier braucht ^^.

Naja... falls jemand einen Key über hat... PN an mich bitte... würde mich riesig darüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## munn (23. Mai 2008)

Tag auch
Hat noch jemand ein Key zu vergeben?
Wollte das Spiel auch erst antesten und Beta wollte mich nicht 
Wäre dankbar für eine PM mit nem Key.
Thx im voraus!


----------



## Vercon (23. Mai 2008)

> Aber jetz seh ich dass ich entweder Kontodaten,Kreditdaten usw. eingeben muss. Leider bin ich Österreicher und habe keine Kreditkarte



Das hört sich irgendwie voll schräg an... xD

So wie: Neeeeein! Ich hab keine Kreditkarte *heul* Und aahhhhh Österreicher bin ich auch noch *jammer* 

xD ^^ Nichts für ungut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wäre auch nicht abgeneigt, einen Key zu nehmen ^^

Wer noch einen abgeben will.. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burtonbullet (23. Mai 2008)

tja dass hört sich wirklich bisschen schräg an.....*jammer* ich bin Österreicher und hab die Uncut Version im Laden gekauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vinterblot (23. Mai 2008)

Ehm, ja.....

Ich bin zwar ziemlich spät, aber gibt es noch jemanden, der einen Gästekey über hat ? Ich hab es leider nicht in die Beta geschafft und hab keine Ahnung inwiefern meine Kiste das Spiel verpackt, würde es daher gerne vorher testen, sowohl was Performance als auch das Spiel an sich angeht.

Über eine PM würd ich mich wahnsinnig freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Mai 2008)

hat noch jemand einen gäste key?

ich würde das spiel gerne ausprobieren.


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (23. Mai 2008)

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand ein *Key *bis Montag über hat, hab mir das *Spiel gekauft* und bei bedarf würde ich den *Test Key von mein Spiel wieder geben*. Sobald *Amazon.de es geliefert* hat.

Kann einfach net bis Montag warten, will jetzt schon Spielen :-(

Danke


----------



## caijo (23. Mai 2008)

hm joa wäre auch noch stark begeistert dieses game mal anzutesten.will es mal probieren,nich das es auch kaufe wie lotr,und am ende gefällts mir doch nicht.wäre dankbar wenigsten über eine pm


----------



## Rasvan (23. Mai 2008)

caijo schrieb:


> hm joa wäre auch noch stark begeistert dieses game mal anzutesten.will es mal probieren,nich das es auch kaufe wie lotr,und am ende gefällts mir doch nicht.wäre dankbar wenigsten über eine pm




Ähm, irgendwie funzt das nich mit dem Buddykey: "Das Buddy-Key Programm wird eröffnet sobald es die Server Kapazität erlaubt. Bitte schauen Sie später wieder vorbei"  Sauerei!!!!!!!!!

Hätte jemand einen Gästeaccount für mich, später könnt ich ihn zurückgeben, wenn ich mir das Spiel kaufe. Nen Kumpel kann seinen Gästekey nicht vom Konto abrufen.

Oder, weiss jemand Rat? Muss erst sehen, ob das auf meinem PC läuft. Für nichts wollt ich keine 49 Euro ausgeben..


----------



## Magician.^ (23. Mai 2008)

möchte auch nen gästekey :<


----------



## rambule (23. Mai 2008)

Ich nehm auch ein^^ WoW is irgendwie langweilig
also wer ein hat Pm me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brendle (23. Mai 2008)

Wenn noch einer Erbamen hätte und mir einen Gästepass zukommen lassen könnte wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar und würde ihn 1 monat ihm Forum als mein Meister betiteln ^^

Also wenn sich jemand findet bitte bitte melden , danke an alle im voraus .


----------



## Knufi (23. Mai 2008)

wäre nice wenn mir jemand nen gäste key per pm schicken könnte


----------



## Subzero91 (23. Mai 2008)

hätte auch gerne eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackseven (23. Mai 2008)

me 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wow wird langweilig


----------



## Macaveli (23. Mai 2008)

wer ist so nett und kann mir bitte auch einen key geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär echt ne feine sache


----------



## sleepy_tdi (23. Mai 2008)

ich würde mich auch sehr über einen key freuen.

und sofern es nicht so ist wie HdR Online, ist der Kauf des endgültigen Spiels fix....
(das hab ich damals leider direkt gekauft)


----------



## Naju (23. Mai 2008)

Hi,
könnte mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jemand einen Gästekey schicken? Per PM Bitte

Danke!


----------



## venzo (23. Mai 2008)

Also ich würde das Spiel auch gerne mal antesten, würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand einen Gästepass über hat und mir zur verfügung stellen würde.

venzo


----------



## Kulmaro (23. Mai 2008)

Tja auch ich würde es gerne mal antesten und es mir nicht gleich kaufen...wer wäre so lieb? ^^


----------



## h2okopf (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Liebe AOC Freunde,

ein guter Freund hatte sich heute das Spiel gekauft und wir wollten eigentlich heute, ich mit seinem Gästekey zusammen anfangen. Nun ist es leider so, dass bei der normalen Version die Gästekeys erstmal deaktiviert sind weil die Server angeblich zu voll sind. Von daher würd ich mich riesig freuen wenn noch jemanden einen für mich übrig hat, hatten uns so darauf gefreut heute und dann sowas *cry*

Viele Grüße

Phillip

P.S.: sry 4 copypasta


----------



## Tazmal (23. Mai 2008)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe AOC Freunde,
> 
> ein guter Freund hatte sich heute das Spiel gekauft und wir wollten eigentlich heute, ich mit seinem Gästekey zusammen anfangen. Nun ist es leider so, dass bei der normalen Version die Gästekeys erstmal deaktiviert sind weil die Server angeblich zu voll sind. Von daher würd ich mich riesig freuen wenn noch jemanden einen für mich übrig hat, hatten uns so darauf gefreut heute und dann sowas *cry*
> 
> ...



das ist überall so, es gibt atm keine gästekeys.


----------



## Thunderstorm (23. Mai 2008)

hab auch schonmal gefragt, aber keinen bekommen-.- kann mir bitte jmd einen gästepass schicken? wäre sau geil
danke im vorraus 
lg Thunderstorm


----------



## mendiger (23. Mai 2008)

also ich möchte auch gern einen haben. mein  wow abo läuft in 3 tagen aus. deshalb wollt ich mal gucken wie conan so ist  und ob ich es mir dann hole.


----------



## Tazmal (23. Mai 2008)

WARUM RAFFT ES KEINER DAS ES ATM NOCH KEINE KEYS GIBT; ALLE DOOF ODER WAS?

sorry das musste raus .... leute wenn ihr nicht lesen könnt dann lasst das forumschreiben -.-


so long....


----------



## Deathterror (24. Mai 2008)

huhu, würde auch sehr gerne einen gästekey erwerben sobald diese freigeschaltet sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würde im gegenzug meinen gästekey (fals mich AoC dann überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wieder zurückgeben, sodass ihr keinen verlust macht.

PM oder icq (399939859) um mich zu kontaktieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapdef723 (24. Mai 2008)

Deathterrorl schrieb:


> huhu, würde auch sehr gerne einen gästekey erwerben sobald diese freigeschaltet sind wink.gif
> 
> würde im gegenzug meinen gästekey (fals mich AoC dann überzeugt biggrin.gif ) wieder zurückgeben, sodass ihr keinen verlust macht.
> 
> PM oder icq (399939859) um mich zu kontaktieren clap.gif



*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Was genau hast du dann davon?


----------



## Rapdef723 (24. Mai 2008)

Rapdef723 schrieb:


> *LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *WARUM RAFFT ES KEINER DAS ES ATM NOCH KEINE KEYS GIBT; ALLE DOOF ODER WAS?WARUM RAFFT ES KEINER DAS ES ATM NOCH KEINE KEYS GIBT; ALLE DOOF ODER WAS?WARUM RAFFT ES KEINER DAS ES ATM NOCH KEINE KEYS GIBT; ALLE DOOF ODER WAS?WARUM RAFFT ES KEINER DAS ES ATM NOCH KEINE KEYS GIBT; ALLE DOOF ODER WAS?WARUM RAFFT ES KEINER DAS ES ATM NOCH KEINE KEYS GIBT; ALLE DOOF ODER WAS?WARUM RAFFT ES KEINER DAS ES ATM NOCH KEINE KEYS GIBT; ALLE DOOF ODER WAS?WARUM RAFFT ES KEINER DAS ES ATM NOCH KEINE KEYS GIBT; ALLE DOOF ODER WAS?WARUM RAFFT ES KEINER DAS ES ATM NOCH KEINE KEYS GIBT; ALLE DOOF ODER WAS?WARUM RAFFT ES KEINER DAS ES ATM NOCH KEINE KEYS GIBT; ALLE DOOF ODER WAS?WARUM RAFFT ES KEINER DAS ES ATM NOCH KEINE KEYS GIBT; ALLE DOOF ODER WAS?* 

/signed, irgendwann ist auch malt gut


----------



## teroa (24. Mai 2008)

oohhh mann die wow kiddies kommen ....jetzt geht dat hier schon los wie im blizz forum da heißt es nur givvvveeee mee premade charas auf den PTR...hier wollen se ne key 


ES GIBT NOCH KEINE GÄSTEKEYS;;;;DAS WIRD CA NEN MONAT DAUERN BIS ES DIE GEBEN WIRD


----------



## Dwarfhunter2 (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Aocler ich habe in 2 wochen geburtstag und bekomme da das spiel von meiner Freundin geschenkt.

Ich würde aber gerne jetzt schon spielen da ich es einfach nicht aushalte zu sehen wie andere spielen und ich noch warten muss drum bitte ich euch um einen Test Key. 

Den hier bestimmt schon habt bitte schreibt mir eine PM vielen dank schon im Voraus.


greetz Dwarfhunter


----------



## KARLSRUHE (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo erstmal, 

Ich würde mich auch sehr Freuen wenn irgendeiner noch einen Gästekey hat.

mfg Karlsruhe


----------



## Deathterror (24. Mai 2008)

was verstehen die dämlichen kinder an meinen beisatz



> sobald diese freigeschaltet sind



nicht und meinen direkt wieder mit ihrem "es gibt noch keine keys" gelaver kommen??


----------



## realchill (24. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

hab eben mein AoC geholt und mich angemeldet, verstehe aber nicht woher ich den Gästepass erhalte...

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## HarryCan (24. Mai 2008)

realchill schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab eben mein AoC geholt und mich angemeldet, verstehe aber nicht woher ich den Gästepass erhalte...
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe!



die sind atm deaktiviert musst aus dem account heraus nem freund per mail schicken - wenn es denn mal geht


----------



## Tiegars (24. Mai 2008)

Moin,

naja ist ja bissel eine Schande für ein neues Game das ja WOW Konkurenz sein soll und man es ned mal antesten kann^^  ich kaufe mir keine Games die ich nicht testen kann ganz einfach. Da hat der gamehersteller einen sehr grossen Fehler gemacht würde sie Testaccounts vergeben hätten sich vielleicht auch mehr Leute sich für das Game entschieden.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (24. Mai 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> naja ist ja bissel eine Schande für ein neues Game das ja WOW Konkurenz sein soll und man es ned mal antesten kann^^  ich kaufe mir keine Games die ich nicht testen kann ganz einfach. Da hat der gamehersteller einen sehr grossen Fehler gemacht würde sie Testaccounts vergeben hätten sich vielleicht auch mehr Leute sich für das Game entschieden.



abwarten kann ich dazu nur sagen, funcom will den ersten ansturm erst abwarten und die Server sollen stabil laufen bevor die gästekeys freigegeben werden, kann ich auch gut verstehen.


----------



## grimrott (24. Mai 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> naja ist ja bissel eine Schande für ein neues Game das ja WOW Konkurenz sein soll und man es ned mal antesten kann^^  ich kaufe mir keine Games die ich nicht testen kann ganz einfach. Da hat der gamehersteller einen sehr grossen Fehler gemacht würde sie Testaccounts vergeben hätten sich vielleicht auch mehr Leute sich für das Game entschieden.




Ähm... die haben un schon 700.000 Exemplare verkauft. Was will man mehr?


BTW:

1. Bei WoW gabs auch nicht von Anfang an eine Testversion.

2. Das die Gästepässe deaktiviert sind ist zwar schade für alle die sich es mal anschauen wollten aber eben KEIN Fehler. Funcom kommt jetzt schon nicht hinterher mit dem Andrang. Also wieso sollten die Leuten den Zugang gewähren die nichts zahlen obwohl sie schon den zahlenden Kunden kaum den laufenden Spielbetrieb gewährleisten können?


Müsst euch eben gedulden oder.... kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (24. Mai 2008)

grimrott schrieb:


> Ähm... die haben un schon 700.000 Exemplare verkauft. Was will man mehr?
> BTW:
> 
> 1. Bei WoW gabs auch nicht von Anfang an eine Testversion.
> ...



Naja die wollen ja Konkurrenz zu WOW sein also muss man nicht alles Blizz nachmachen. Und das 700.000 Stück verkauft wurden heisst noch lange nix^^ Ein Game landet serh schnell in der Ecke wen es nix taugt. Strategisch gesehen war das ein riesen grossen Fehler keine Testaccounts zu verteilen.


----------



## therealgod (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe versäumt mir heute das Spiel zu kaufen und würde nur zu gern abfangen zu spielen, wenn jemand
einen Gästepas über haben sollte würde ich mich tierisch darüber freuen...

LG Micha


----------



## Danj2008 (24. Mai 2008)

Habe auch ein Key werde aber erstmald ass Game Testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiitfire@TB.fm (24. Mai 2008)

Also falls jemand so nett sein könnte und mir auch einen Gästepass zukommen lassen würde, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Xander_WL (24. Mai 2008)

Huhu !
Also ich bin auch ziemlich an AoC interessiert und würde das Game gerne mal antesten. Falls jemand einen Gästekey übrig hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar =) Wenn ich das Spiel kaufe, gibts den auch zurück =)

mfg


----------



## Trollmastere (24. Mai 2008)

Würde mich auch über einen Gästepass freuen.
Vielleicht löst AoC ja bei mir WoW ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (24. Mai 2008)

wer ist denn so lüp und schenkt mir nen key bin doch so traurig


----------



## Frekii (24. Mai 2008)

Ihr könnt hier so viele Anfragen stellen wie ihr wollt, es gibt zu Zeit keine Keys.


Zitat von der offiziellen AoC Page:


> Buddy-Key
> 
> Das Buddy-Key Programm wird eröffnet sobald es die Server Kapazität erlaubt. Bitte schauen Sie später wieder vorbei.




Also abwarten und Tee trinken, irgendwann wirds wieder klappen.


----------



## Geige (24. Mai 2008)

Hi leute,

weiß zufällig wer von euch ob vl
ne 14 tage trial geplant ist wo man sich einfach auf der website registriert
und man dann 14 tage kostenlos das spiel testen kann?

ich weiß das es ne buddy key funktion giebt aber ich kenn keinen der das spiel hat
und ich will hier im forum nicht rummschnorren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Scark (25. Mai 2008)

sowas lässt allgemein noch lange auf sich warten.


----------



## Geige (25. Mai 2008)

man schade =(


----------



## Mitnick (25. Mai 2008)

Hi mädels würde jemand nen Gästepass abdrücken mir per PM schicken? Würde dort gerne mal reinschauen! *schnorr* währe echt fett !


----------



## Thalezra (25. Mai 2008)

Würde auch gern einen Gästekey haben, wenn es sowas gibt. Könnte für Pirates of the burning sea einen abgeben.


----------



## Aico (25. Mai 2008)

Boah! Is ja schlimm man -.-  


Klick Mich -.-




Close pls o.O


----------



## teroa (25. Mai 2008)

HALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


SAGT MAL KÖNNT IHR ALLE NICHT LESEN ODER WAS ES GIBT MOMENTAN KEINE GÄSTEKEYS;
RAFFT DAS DOCH ENTLICH MAL;DAFÜR DAS IHR NE FSK 18 GAME ZOCKEN WOLLT HABT IHR ABER NEN HIRN WIE NEN 12 JÄHRIGER


@buffed bitte close


----------



## Forstan (25. Mai 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> HALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> SAGT MAL KÖNNT IHR ALLE NICHT LESEN ODER WAS ES GIBT MOMENTAN KEINE GÄSTEKEYS;
> RAFFT DAS DOCH ENTLICH MAL;DAFÜR DAS IHR NE FSK 18 GAME ZOCKEN WOLLT HABT IHR ABER NEN HIRN WIE NEN 12 JÄHRIGER
> @buffed bitte close



Also als ich mir deinen Kommentar durchgelesen habe, war ich mir nichtmehr sicher ob du denn die FSK 18 erfüllst. Reis dich mal zusammen.


----------



## Melare (25. Mai 2008)

Huhu ich würde auch gern mal in AOC vorbei schauen, WoW wird doch immer frustrierender...also wenn jemand nen gäste-key über hat und mir diesen schickt würde ich mich freuen...


----------



## Krusifix (25. Mai 2008)

Heyho liebe Age of Conan community,

Ich mache mir zwar keine große Hoffnung mehr aber falls noch jemand ein Gästepass für den kleenen Krusi hat würde ich mich sehr freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz Krusifix


----------



## LordMufti (25. Mai 2008)

Huhu

Ist jemand so spendabel und würde mir einen Gästekey geben? Würde mir das Spiel sehr gerne mal genauer anschauen

mfg


----------



## LordMufti (25. Mai 2008)

Doppelpost, bitte löschen...


----------



## painschkes (25. Mai 2008)

Hey :-) 

Hätte vllt jemand 2 Gästekeys über? Ich und ein guter Freund wollen vllt von WoW zu AoC wechseln , wollen uns es aber nicht kaufen bevor wir nicht sicher sind ob wir wirklich umsteigen.. wäre von daher sehr nett wenn mir jemand 2 testkeys per PM zukommen lassen könnte :-)


----------



## teroa (26. Mai 2008)

oohh mannn iq gleich null.......lesen ist nicht die stärke der meisten buffed user merk ich gerade


----------



## roschm (26. Mai 2008)

hallo liebe community
würde mich auch sehr über einen gästepass freuen - würd conan gern mal antesten ohne es kaufen zu müssen und einen betaplatz habe ich leider nicht bekommen
falls also jemand reinen herzens ist (scherz - einfach, wenn wer einen key über hat und ihn hergeben will) dann  würde ich mich sehr freuen einmal nach hyboria reinzuschnuppern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ganz liebe grüße und noch einen schönen tag
roschm


----------



## etmundi (26. Mai 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> oohh mannn iq gleich null.......lesen ist nicht die stärke der meisten buffed user merk ich gerade



Stimmt - aber ich finds lustig wie hier alle um einen Key betteln, obwohl es noch keine gibt.
Sieht in anderen Foren aber genau so aus


----------



## Nazraxo (26. Mai 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Stimmt - aber ich finds lustig wie hier alle um einen Key betteln, obwohl es noch keine gibt.
> Sieht in anderen Foren aber genau so aus



ich dachte in der CE wären gästepass-keys drin gewesen?


----------



## Reyal (26. Mai 2008)

hi
ich würde mich auch  über einen Gästepass sehr freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skadiwing (26. Mai 2008)

Oh Man(n), tut mir einen Gefallen und bleibt bloß bei WoW, wenn Ihr nicht mal mitbekommt das man derzeit keine Gästekeys vergeben kann. In den Accounts erscheint lediglich die Meldung daß das zur Zeit nicht geht und erst wieder Keys angefordert werden können wenn die Kapazitäten dafür frei sind.

btw: gleich nach zwei Keys zu fragen ist dann natürlich auch noch besonders clever. Sorry für den Flame, aber die sinnlose Bettlerei nervt.


----------



## Rockman (27. Mai 2008)

Skadiwing schrieb:


> Oh Man(n), tut mir einen Gefallen und bleibt bloß bei WoW, wenn Ihr nicht mal mitbekommt das man derzeit keine Gästekeys vergeben kann. In den Accounts erscheint lediglich die Meldung daß das zur Zeit nicht geht und erst wieder Keys angefordert werden können wenn die Kapazitäten dafür frei sind.
> 
> btw: gleich nach zwei Keys zu fragen ist dann natürlich auch noch besonders clever. Sorry für den Flame, aber die sinnlose Bettlerei nervt.


Weiß man denn schon wann man wieder Keys vergeben kann? Hatte das eigentlich schon vor Wochen mit nem Freund abgesprochen, dass ich seinen Key bekomme, aber heute abend erfahren, dass es die vorerst nicht gibt(war zwar irgendwie schon vorher klar, hätte Funcom aber trotzdem fairerweise auf die Packung schreiben können). Und weiß man ob es da Limitierungen gibt? Will mir primär den Content ab Lvl20 angucken, wäre schade wenn es wie in der OpenBeta nur bis 20 geht.


----------



## TonyMontana81 (27. Mai 2008)

hi hätte auch gerne einen gästepass key ,-) vll danach das game kaufen
362-905-891 icq,

thx im voraus


----------



## TrooperOS81 (27. Mai 2008)

Kapiert es doch endlich:

ES GIBT ZUR ZEIT NOCH KEINE BUDDY KEYS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Erst wenn die Server genug Kapazitäten haben, wird die Option freigeschaltet.


----------



## teroa (27. Mai 2008)

@tropper das bring nix die meisten könn nicht lesen......

und so wie die server momentan sind denk ich net das es diesen oder nächsten monat gästekey geben wird


----------



## TrooperOS81 (27. Mai 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> @tropper das bring nix die meisten könn nicht lesen......



Ich wollte nur nochmal dezent drauf hinweisen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (28. Mai 2008)

Hi.

Ich hab mich mal in meinem Stammladen etwas umgehört und erfahren das in jedem AoC-Spiel ein Gästekey dabei ist und bei Collectors sogar 5. Ich habe nun sehr viel gehört von AoC, dabei ist es gerade mal raus. viel gutes aber auch sehr viel schlechtes. Langsam stinkt mir das hörensagen und ich würd es gern selbst ausprobieren.

Hat jemand einen frei und würde ihn mir geben?

Flöckchen, die auch wissen will wies genau läuft / sich spielt.


----------



## Cyberhool (28. Mai 2008)

also bin mir nicht sicher ob das das ist... aaaber den gaesteacc muss man online beantragen und wenn ich das machen will bekomme ich folgende meldung:

Buddy-Key

Das Buddy-Key Programm wird eröffnet sobald es die Server Kapazität erlaubt. Bitte schauen Sie später wieder vorbei.


----------



## Rapdef723 (28. Mai 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=40384 have fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (28. Mai 2008)

Rapdef723 schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=40384 have fun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke ^.^ Auch wenn es da wohl eher düster aussieht, werds dort auf mal versuchen.


----------



## Schneelilie (28. Mai 2008)

Dann versuchen wirs hier auch ^.^

Zweifler aus Überzeugung sucht AoC Gästekey um sich vielleicht umkrämpeln zu lassen. Bewusstsein des "später Freischaltens" vorhanden, Geduld auch.


----------



## Legelas (28. Mai 2008)

hi, ich bin neu hier u versuche auch einen guestkey zu bekommen so lang mein AoC im zulauf ist. Freunde sagten mir gestern dass es noch nicht funktioniert weil die Server wohl noch überlastet währen für diese keys. ist das wahr oder hat es sich schon geändert?


----------



## Rapdef723 (28. Mai 2008)

Legelas schrieb:


> hi, ich bin neu hier u versuche auch einen guestkey zu bekommen so lang mein AoC im zulauf ist. Freunde sagten mir gestern dass es noch nicht funktioniert weil die Server wohl noch überlastet währen für diese keys. ist das wahr oder hat es sich schon geändert?



Das ist richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die gehen noch nicht und ich hoffe der TE es auch mitkriegt, in dem er den anderen Thread liest.


----------



## teroa (28. Mai 2008)

mmh wieviel post denn noch dazu???
reichen die 14 seiten nicht dazu im andere post??
diesen moant wird es keine gästekeys mehr geben und ich bezweifle das es nächsten monat geht


----------



## ragosh (28. Mai 2008)

Hi,
Wäre hier jemand auch so nett mir einen Gästepass zu geben? 70€ und wieder was im Monat zahlen kann ich mir grad ned leisten wenn das Spiel nichts interressantes ist.

Also Leute stimmt mich um!

....bitte!^^


----------



## Tikume (28. Mai 2008)

Ich hab 49€ gezahlt, du lässt dich offenbar von deinem Softwareladen veralbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ragosh (28. Mai 2008)

mh? Ich mein die CE ^^


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (28. Mai 2008)

Hi Leut.
Da ich im moment grad pleite bin und ich meine pleite (habe 4 €)
und ich dringend neues Online Futter suche weil mir WoW gerade so derbst aufn Arsch geht,es gibt nichts neues zu machen die Inis interessieren doch keinen und die BG´s sind langeweiliger denn zuvor ~.~
Da ich eigentlich auf Warhammer online warten wollte dacht ich mir das ich AoC auslassen will,was mich aber nach den Video von Buffed ein kleines bisschen umstimme.
Wenn wer nen Gästepass für mich hat dann wäre ich echt dankbar und würde mir ev. von nen Kumpel das Geld ausborgen (der is nicht gerade arm)
Nur ca. 50€ für ein Spiel ausgeben das mir dann doch nicht gefällt da is mir das geld zu schade =)


----------



## Rapdef723 (28. Mai 2008)

ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (28. Mai 2008)

Rapdef723 schrieb:


> ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!ES GEHT NOCH NICHT!



Du bist grad bei copy und paste zu lange draufgeblieben und dein caps war an /ironie off

Nen key darf ich aber trotzdem schon haben oder oO


----------



## TrooperOS81 (28. Mai 2008)

Ihr seid meine neuen Helden


----------



## teroa (28. Mai 2008)

oohh mann es wird immernoch danach gefragt  ,ich geb es auf den leute klar zu machen das es keine keys gib momentan....
soviel dummheit kann echt nicht mehr schön sein wirklich armes armes deutschland....habe echt angst um meine rente wenn


----------



## Chrissis (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo leute,

also, wenn es einen gästepass gibt, würde ich mich auch freuen, das spiel vor kauf testen zu können.

Wenn jemand einen über hat, würd ich gern einen nehmen.

Danke


----------



## mantigore666 (28. Mai 2008)

ragosh schrieb:


> mh? Ich mein die CE ^^



ce ist weltweit ausverkauft...

eins versteh ich ja nicht, wieso man einige "umstimmen" muss, damit sie aoc spielen...
öhm, NÖ, man muss euch bestärken darin, da zu bleiben, wo ihr jetzt seid  ;-)


----------



## Flixl (28. Mai 2008)

Nabend ihr Barbaren   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gibt es irgendwo testkeys für AoC da ich es gerne mal antesten möchte aber nicht gleich 49€ ausgeben möchte und es mir eventuell dann doch nicht gefällt.... Wenn es nirgends welche gibt könnte mir ein AoC besitzer den "mach das deine freunde bei uns spielen und geld zahlen (*g*)" testkey geben?? Wäre euch sehr dankbar.

MFG, FlixL


----------



## Rapdef723 (28. Mai 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Barbaren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hallo Flixl, sei doch so nett und schaue nochmal auf seite 1 nach, da gibt es schon Threads dafür, danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (28. Mai 2008)

Das Buddy Programm ist z.Z. noch nicht aktiv.
jeder AoC Käufer hat/bekommt 1 Gästekey, jeder CE Käufer hat 5.


----------



## Gimmling (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo 

ich wollte auch mal fragen ob noch jemand nen Gästekey übrig hat, würde das Spiel sehr gerne testen bevor ich es kauf und kenn leider niemand im Umfeld.

Danke 

und grüße


----------



## Kitamori (29. Mai 2008)

Grüße an alle begeisterten MMo Spieler 

Ich spiele nun seit der Beta WoW und was fehlt mir ? 

Einfach mal ein neues MMo

Mit HdrO konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden, Guild Wars umso weniger.. 
doch nun habe ich bei einem Freund kurz das neue Age of Conan anspielen dürfen.

Ich muss sagen, in den 10 Minuten war ich kurzerhand begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentliche Frage bzw der Sinn meines Postings :

Hat noch jemand einen Buddy Key abzugeben ? Würde mich gerne mal ein paar Tage reinhängen und es mir genauer anschauen 
Das wäre echt supi !

Freue mich auf eine baldige Antwort und Viel Spass weiterhin mit euren MMo´s und der Buffed Community.

MfG
Kitamori

Ps : einfach per E-Mail an C.Sprafke@web.de oder C.Sprafke@gmx.de  völlig schuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (29. Mai 2008)

ey jungs eure post sind echt nicht mehr lustig ,, bitte denken und lesen


----------



## TonyMontana81 (29. Mai 2008)

ja wir wissen das es noch kein buddy zugang gibt, trotzdem kann man nach einem key fragen, sobald es zur verfügung steht, kann man gleich loslegen, verstehe nicht warum du dich so aufregst, wir wollen ja nicht gleich zocken. key bekommen, ausdrucken, ankuken und warten.


----------



## TrooperOS81 (29. Mai 2008)

TonyMontana81 schrieb:


> ja wir wissen das es noch kein buddy zugang gibt, trotzdem kann man nach einem key fragen, sobald es zur verfügung steht, kann man gleich loslegen, verstehe nicht warum du dich so aufregst, wir wollen ja nicht gleich zocken. key bekommen, ausdrucken, ankuken und warten.



Du hast wenigstens schon verstanden dass das Buddy System noch nicht aktiv ist.

Aber wenn man jetzt mal logisch nachdenkt und die letzten Seiten durchliest, wird man feststellen, dass es deswegen auch noch keine Keys gibt, die man verschicken kann.

Somit: KEIN BUDDY SYSTEM - KEINE BUDDY KEYS

Ich hoffe mal, dass das jetzt sogar für den größten Dummkopf auf dieser Erde verständlich war.

Lasst das ständige Fragen. Es bringt nichts.


----------



## TonyMontana81 (29. Mai 2008)

hehe joa haben es ja verstanden, hab einen ami in #age of conan auf efnet gefragt, der meint so ab juni (also irgendwann im juni) sollte das buddy gast konto system aktiv werde,.
ohne gewähr


----------



## Jones07 (29. Mai 2008)

hallo  ....soo bin auf der suche nach einem neuen online-spiel,da ich mich von WoW trennen möchte und auf AOC gestoßen bin würde ich es gerne testen. Wollte fragen ob mir einer ein Gästekey geben bzw. schicken könnte.
Würde mich sehr drüber freuen,danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapdef723 (29. Mai 2008)

^^


----------



## TrooperOS81 (29. Mai 2008)

Jones07 schrieb:


> hallo  ....soo bin auf der suche nach einem neuen online-spiel,da ich mich von WoW trennen möchte und auf AOC gestoßen bin würde ich es gerne testen. Wollte fragen ob mir einer ein Gästekey geben bzw. schicken könnte.
> Würde mich sehr drüber freuen,danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NO COMMENT


----------



## Khant (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe, bei Euch Hilfe zu finden. Ich bin ein sehr gestresster WoW-Spieler, teilweise langweilt es mich sogar. Und aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne einmal Age of Conan testen. Ich bin ein recht eingefleischter Spieler, hadere aber damit, ob ich wirklich komplett mit WoW aufhören soll. Dann würde ich allerdings gerne eine Alternative testen - und zwar Age of Conan. Wenn es mir gefällt, würde ich es mir halt kaufen und die 15 € im Monat dafür zahlen.

Deshalb wüsste ich gerne, ob mir jemand von Euch einen seiner zur Verfügung stehenden Test-Keys per Mail zuschicken könnte? Meine Adresse lautet papako@gmx.net 

Würde mich sehr darüber freuen! 

Gruß,
Khant


----------



## Newmerlin (30. Mai 2008)

und noch ein post ..... es wird noch länger dauern bis es Test-Acc geben wird .... das jeden tag einer fragt ist echt Traurig langsam.....

*Das Buddy-Key Programm wird eröffnet sobald es die Server Kapazität erlaubt. Bitte schauen Sie später wieder vorbei.*


----------



## Khant (30. Mai 2008)

Ja, das wusste ich. Aber ich weiß nicht, wo ich nachsehen kann, wann sie das erlauben.


----------



## Aico (30. Mai 2008)

Khant schrieb:


> Ja, das wusste ich. Aber ich weiß nicht, wo ich nachsehen kann, wann sie das erlauben.




Und wenn es dan eröffnet ist kann man Hier danach fragen.


----------



## Zidinjo (30. Mai 2008)

Langsam nervt es jeder Tag wird ein neues Theard eröffnet und fragt nach Buddy Key ??? ich bekomme pro Tag 2 eMails und die fragen alle kannste mir Buddy key geben??


----------



## Khant (30. Mai 2008)

Ich bin ein sehr gestresster WoW-Spieler, teilweise langweilt es mich sogar. Und aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne einmal Age of Conan testen. Ich bin ein recht eingefleischter Spieler, hadere aber damit, ob ich wirklich komplett mit WoW aufhören soll. Dann würde ich allerdings gerne eine Alternative testen - und zwar Age of Conan. Wenn es mir gefällt, würde ich es mir halt kaufen und die 15 € im Monat dafür zahlen.

Deshalb wüsste ich gerne, ob mir jemand von Euch einen seiner zur Verfügung stehenden Test-Keys per PM zuschicken könnte? 

Danke im Voraus! 
Gruß


----------



## DaMulder (30. Mai 2008)

HI,

also wenn noch jemand einen Key über hat, würd ich mich auch freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Spiel interessiert mich schon... 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## phiesel (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo, würde AOC auch gern mal antesten. Wenn wer noch nen Pass über hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Mfg


----------



## Necropi (31. Mai 2008)

KAUFT EUCH DAS SPIEL ENDLICH UND 

HÖRT DIESE VERDAMMTE BETTELEI AUF.

WER NICHT DIE 50€ FÜR DIESES SPIEL ÜBRIG HAT,

BRAUCHT NICHTMAL NACH EINEM GÄSTEKEY ZU FRAGEN,

WEIL DU DANN SOWIESO NICHT DIE 15€ /PRO MONAT ÜBRIG HAST!

GEHT ARBEITEN UND VERDIENT EUCH EUER GELD DAFÜR UND HÖRT 

ENDLICH DIESE SCHMAROTZEREI AUF!

FÜR DIE 50€ SIND AUCH NOCH 30 TAGE GRATIS-SPIELEN INCLUSIVE! 

ICH KANN DIESE FADENSCHEINIGEN AUSREDEN: 

"ICH WILL MAL SCHAUEN, OB ES AUF MEINEM RECHNER LÄUFT" 

NICHT MEHR LESEN

LESEN BILDET: HARDWAREANFORDERUNGEN!

UND WER DAFÜR ZU DOOF IST SOLL SOFORT  WIEDER ZURÜCK 

IN SEINE WOW-KRABBEL-GRUPPE

ODER GLEICH OFFLINE GEHEN UND 

DEN REST DER WELT VON SICH VERSCHONEN.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (31. Mai 2008)

Captain Capslock hat gesprochen! O.ô

Sind also deiner ehrenwerten (in Renterschriftgröße verfassten) Meinung anch Gästezugänge a) sinnlos, b) nur für Schmarotzer und c) irgendwie ein wenig WoWig?

Nunja, einen Vorteil hatte deine verbale Entgleisung (a.k.a. zerebraler Griesbrei) jedoch: Man brauch sich beim lesen nicht anstrengen und es wurde bewiesen, dass es wahrlich beschränkte Leute gibt!

Fassen wir also zusammen. Es gibt THEORETISCH GästeKeys, aber da es den Gästezugang zum Glück noch nicht gibt, benötigt zur Zeit keiner einen GästeKey. Man kann ja mit dem fragen anfangen, wenn es möglich ist, per GästeKey in AoC zu hüpfen...man bestellt ja schließlich auch noch nicht seinen Golf VII, bevor der VI auf dem Markt ist.

Und deshalb zitiere ich mal DEN Foren-Universalsatz: vote 4 /close!


----------



## teroa (31. Mai 2008)

Necropi schrieb:


> KAUFT EUCH DAS SPIEL ENDLICH UND
> 
> HÖRT DIESE VERDAMMTE BETTELEI AUF.
> 
> ...




jup so siehts aus
ps wer eh keine 2 kerne cpu hat brauch es sowieso erst nicht probieren..


----------



## Spoonercia (31. Mai 2008)

Hey Leute, also ich hätte natürlich auch gern einen Gästekey wenn jemand einen über hat wär sehr nett einfach PN schreiben. Danke schonmal


----------



## Leetah (31. Mai 2008)

Mein Freund hat das Spiel gekauft - war kein Gästepass dabei


----------



## teroa (31. Mai 2008)

Leetah schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat das Spiel gekauft - war kein Gästepass dabei




nein die gästekeys sind in deinem accountpage drinn,aber die sind noch deaktiviert daher wird es auch vorläufig keine geben


----------



## waven (31. Mai 2008)

Da WoW nach 3 Jahren langsam öde wird, und ich mit Lotro nicht klarkomme, da ich nunmal von natur aus böse spielen muss, würd ich gerne mal so nen Barbaren testen...

Ich würde mich daher auch sehr über einen Gästepass Key freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider finde ich auf der HomePage von AoC keine Funktion, wo man sich einen besorgen kann, also hoffe ich hier auf Hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach per PM melden oder e-Mail an beaver2good4you@gmx.de schicken.

MFG waven


----------



## MacLag (31. Mai 2008)

Necropi schrieb:


> KAUFT EUCH DAS SPIEL ENDLICH UND
> 
> HÖRT DIESE VERDAMMTE BETTELEI AUF.




und ich kann solche Choleriker wie Dich nicht ausstehen!

1. dafür sind die Gästezugänge ja gedacht, damit die Leute das Spiel ausprobieren können
und wenn es ihnen gefällt dann kaufen. Was bitte hat das mit "Schmarotzern" zu tun?

2. natürlich gibt es Hardware-Anforderungen, da aber PC's sehr unterschiedlich sind, kann
man im Voraus nie wissen wie ein Spiel darauf dann letztendlich läuft, wenn man nicht
gerade die High-End-Maschine hat. Ausserdem würden viele sicher gerne einfach nur
wissen wie das Spiel auf ihrem PC aussieht, wenn sie es nicht mit vollen Details spielen
können.

3. es ist auch vollkommen legitim wenn die Leute hier nach Keys fragen, denn auf der
offiziellen Seite geht das ja nicht.

4. natürlich ist es nervig wenn die Leute erst fragen und dann nachlesen, denn dann
wüssten sie, dass es eben noch nicht funktioniert.

herzhaft

Mac


----------



## Dendayar (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch wenn hier schon hitzig reagiert wird wenn man fragt....

Ich würde mich auch über einen Gästepass freuen, ich würde mir gerne Age of Conan anschaun, bevor ich es mir kaufe.

Vielen Dank an den Edlen Spender

gz. Dendayar

P.S. Würde mich über eine PM mit dem Code freuen :-)


----------



## Netskater (31. Mai 2008)

Dendayar schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> auch wenn hier schon hitzig reagiert wird wenn man fragt....
> 
> ...



Bist du denn schon 18?


----------



## Dendayar (31. Mai 2008)

Ja, bin ich. Aber was tut das zur sache? Ich weiß das AoC erst ab 18 freigegeben ist.


----------



## XXCarbonXX (31. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Würde mich auch über einen Gästekey freuen...

Ich habe Hoffnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

am besten einfach per PM an mich


Vielen Dank
mfg


----------



## samurai3k9 (31. Mai 2008)

Hi alle.

Ich versuche seit 3 Monaten von WoW loszukommen.
Irgendwie klappt es nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte gebt mir einen Test Account Key.

Ich will mal was anderes spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe die Conan Filme auf DVD und bin seit ewigen Zeiten Schwarzenegger Fan!

Wenn das nicht reicht weiß ich auch nicht weiter.

Also wer einen Key hat und ihn nicht braucht darf ihn mir gerne zusenden. 
Wenn ich dann die Vollversion kaufe bekommt der edle Spender etwas meines ingame Geldes
bzw. helfe ich ihm gerne beim Questen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Newmerlin (31. Mai 2008)

und schon wieder einer der es net checkt *ES GIBT KEINE* und das wird noch einiges an ZEIT BRAUCHEN.......... jeden tag das gleich


----------



## snowstorm (31. Mai 2008)

......hm....ehrm...ja was wollte ich schreiben achja /sign #2


----------



## Vikki (31. Mai 2008)

Grüße,

als langjähriger WoW Spieler, dessen Priest mittlerweile im T6 Content angekommen ist, bin ich auch auf der Suche nach sehr guten Alternativen. Allerdings möchte ich nciht die Katze im Sack kaufen und würde mich über einen Gästekey per PN freuen.

Gruß
Vik


----------



## teroa (31. Mai 2008)

Vikki schrieb:


> Grüße,
> 
> als langjähriger WoW Spieler, dessen Priest mittlerweile im T6 Content angekommen ist, bin ich auch auf der Suche nach sehr guten Alternativen. Allerdings möchte ich nciht die Katze im Sack kaufen und würde mich über einen Gästekey per PN freuen.
> 
> ...





ES GIBT KEINE; WIE OFT DENN NOCH


----------



## Vikki (31. Mai 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> ES GIBT KEINE; WIE OFT DENN NOCH



Jung das geht auch mit normaler Schriftgröße und vor allem ohne Caps. Ausserdem meinst Du ernsthaft ich les mir vorher über 300 Antworten durch


----------



## teroa (31. Mai 2008)

Vikki schrieb:


> Jung das geht auch mit normaler Schriftgröße und vor allem ohne Caps. Ausserdem meinst Du ernsthaft ich les mir vorher über 300 Antworten durch




sorry aber irgend wann ist es nervig wenn zuig leute nach gästekey fragen und es wurde schon tausende male gesagt es gibt keine


----------



## Sugandhalaya (1. Juni 2008)

Da hilft nur:

Vote 4 close!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (1. Juni 2008)

Wenn die Gästekeys offen sind könnt ihr gerne 5 haben. Verkaufe meine für 5 Euro ^^ einfach pm an mich


----------



## eyeofevil (1. Juni 2008)

Ich würde mich auch Riesig Freuen wenn mir jemand einen schickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein WoW geht leider nicht mehr da Blizzard es ned gebacken bekommt dass ich weider ohne 10.000er latenz zocken kann -.-

also wer noch einen über hat pw me bitte =)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg eyeofevil  ---> Bald AoC Spieler   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyranios (1. Juni 2008)

Hey Leute,

sollte noch jemand ein Gästepass übrig haben, würde es mich sehr freuen wenn ich mit diesem das Spiel auch testen dürfte, da ich noch nicht 100% Sicher bin ob ich mir das Spiel kaufen sollte.

Wenn also jemand noch einen übrig hat und bereit ist mir diesen zu geben dann bitte einfach per PN an mich verschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (1. Juni 2008)

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## samurai3k9 (1. Juni 2008)

Zitat von Amzon.de:

 Inhalt der Collector's Edition:

    * Komplettes Spiel auf 2 DVDs
    * 30 Tage Spielabonnement
    * 60 Seiten Handbuch
    * 5x Gästepass-Key (es handelt sich um eine Karte, die den Empfänger berechtigt, 10 Tage Age of Conan anzuspielen)
    * Bonus-DVD
    * Soundtrack-CD
    * In-Game Items: Ring von Acheron (bringt mehr Erfahrungspunkte) - Drinking Cape (lebenslange Freigetränke)
    * Hochwertige Karte von Hyboria
    * Art Book - 124 Seiten
    * Holographische Nummerierung - Limited Edition 

Man beachte:

 * 5x Gästepass-Key (es handelt sich um eine Karte, die den Empfänger berechtigt, 10 Tage Age of Conan anzuspielen)

Wieso genau meint ihr jetzt, dass es diese nicht gibt?
War mir nicht sicher ob ich das jetzt auch in Schriftgröße 4mio schreiben soll.


----------



## Ultanor (1. Juni 2008)

Was soll dieses Genörgel denn immer! 
Ganz im ernst, der nervt doch vielmehr als diese ewige gefrage nach den Keys.

Irgendwann wird sich das schon geben und gut is !


----------



## m0rg0th (1. Juni 2008)

Hey,
Falls jemand noch einen Gästepass übrig haben sollte, ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, falls ich diesen bekommen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde Age of Conan schaut richtig gut aus, aber ich würde es doch lieber zuerst testen, bevor ich 50&#8364; dafür ausgebe ... ist nicht gerade wenig Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @ unten: Danke. Ja, kann ich durchaus.


----------



## teroa (1. Juni 2008)

samurai3k9 schrieb:


> Zitat von Amzon.de:
> 
> Inhalt der Collector's Edition:
> 
> ...




ganz einfach weil es nicht wie in andere spielen hier ist das die gästekeys in der packung liegen,
sonder in deinem account drin stehen,aber diese zur zeit noch deaktiviert sind also auch keine keys gibt


Das Buddy-Key Programm wird eröffnet sobald es die Server Kapazität erlaubt. Bitte schauen Sie später wieder vorbei.

also denke mal warte noch nen monat oder länger!!

und die ganzen pfeifen die immernoch fragen danach könnt ihr lesen und es auch verstehen ??


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gern mal Aoc antesten und wollte wissen ob man einen Probeaccount anlegen kann wie bei wow wo man sich ja eine Probeversion runterladen kann.

Vielen dank schon mal für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayroi (2. Juni 2008)

Bald glaub ich an eine Verschwörungstheorie

a) ihr wollt das Forum nicht mehr lesen
b) ihr macht das nur damit wir uns aufregen, weil ihr angeblich nich das Forum lest...


----------



## Sugandhalaya (2. Juni 2008)

Nicht aufregen *Tabletten reich*...obwohl...das hat bestimmt was mit Bielefeld zu tun!


----------



## teroa (2. Juni 2008)

ich helfe doch gerne kuckst du hier

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0&start=340

oder hier

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=44800

und dann solltets du noch mal nachdenken ^^


----------



## samurai3k9 (2. Juni 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> Bald glaub ich an eine Verschwörungstheorie
> 
> a) ihr wollt das Forum nicht mehr lesen
> b) ihr macht das nur damit wir uns aufregen, weil ihr angeblich nich das Forum lest...



OMG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und da hieß es Conan sei ab 18 Jahre.
Jemnad der 18 und damit ERWACHSEN ist (sein sollte) dürfte sich doch garnicht so sehr öffentlich über etwas
so nichtiges wie die Frage nach Gästepässen aufregen.
Schaltet nen Gang runter und baut nen sticky in dem steht dass keine Gästepässe verfügbar sindm statt auf Comic-
sprache wie Ähhhhhh, Böhhhhhhhh, WTF etc. auszuweichen.

Benehmt euch mal eurem Alter entsprechend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Fragen zu dem Thema werden in naher Zkunft sicher nicht abnehmen. Also nutzt eure stärkste Waffe; Ignoranz (oder ähnlich).
Oder gewöhnt euch einfach daran.


----------



## Nordmann 78 (2. Juni 2008)

samurai3k9 schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oder OMG?


----------



## Tikume (2. Juni 2008)

samurai3k9 schrieb:


> Schaltet nen Gang runter und baut nen sticky in dem steht dass keine Gästepässe verfügbar sindm statt auf Comic-
> sprache wie Ähhhhhh, Böhhhhhhhh, WTF etc. auszuweichen.



Stickies werden eh nicht gelesen, genauso macht jeder 2te heinzel einen neuen Thread auf anstatt diesen hier zu benutzen.

Im Prinzip ist es derzeit sinnlos nach einem Gästekey zu fragen. Denkt ihr wenn das Ganze in paar Monaten startet, werden die leute auf Seite 1 schauen und anfangen ihre Keys zu vergeben? Sicher nicht.


----------



## Minastry (2. Juni 2008)

Weiß ja nicht ob noch jemand einen Gästepass über hat, aber ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen. Würde es nach einigen Berichten auch liebend gerne mal anspielen.

Also wie gesagt falls sich wer bereit erklärt wäre ich echt dankbar, habe leider im Bekanntenkreis so niemanden der es sich gekauft hat.

Vielen Dank voraus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merdur (2. Juni 2008)

Auch ich bin noch auf der suche nach einem AOC Gästepass würde mich über jegliche Information freuen.

Vielen dank im voraus
MfG
Merdur


----------



## etmundi (2. Juni 2008)

Die Inhaber eines AoC Abos müssen ja nun 18+ sein und dies wurde u.A. bei Auslieferung der Software überprüft.

Wie will man denn bitte die Vergabe der Buddy Keys überprüfen ?

Daher denke ich mal das es zukünftig Essig ist mit Buddy Keys!


----------



## Depak (2. Juni 2008)

wo finde ich denn den gästepass wenn ich keine pre order hab? ich hab nur das normale game, aber wo soll der sein und wie solls funktionieren?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juni 2008)

es ist so geil tikume schreibt was aber es ist son paar leuten einfach scheißegal, wahnsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (2. Juni 2008)

Das machen die doch mit Absicht O.ô


----------



## Ilunadin (2. Juni 2008)

retroactive schrieb:


> HI,
> ich bin sehr an AoC interessiert und schwanke auch, es mir gleich zu kaufen. Am liebsten wäre mir aber, es mir erst ansehen zu können.
> Daher suche ich jemanden, der sich das Spiel ganz sicher kauft und mir seinen 10 Tage Gästepass Key geben würde. Sehr wahrscheinlich würden für denjenigen dann auch kostenlose Spieltage drin sein, da ich mir zu 98% sicher bin, AoC auch zu kaufen.
> 
> ...


Ohen als Bettler dastehen zu wollen ,aber  der obige Text sagt alles was ich auch sagen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kraemer (2. Juni 2008)

Wenn noch irgendjemand freundlich ist und n Key überhat wärs echt krass den mir per Pm o.ä. zukommen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke im Vorraus !


----------



## F3RR1S (2. Juni 2008)

Momentan gibt es keine Budey Key´s

"Zitat Funcom seite "

Buddy-Key

Das Buddy-Key Programm wird eröffnet sobald es die Server Kapazität erlaubt. Bitte schauen Sie später wieder vorbei.


----------



## teroa (2. Juni 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Die Inhaber eines AoC Abos müssen ja nun 18+ sein und dies wurde u.A. bei Auslieferung der Software überprüft.




muhahah das glaubst du doch selber nicht das irgendwer überprüft ob de 18 bist oder nicht...


----------



## Minastry (3. Juni 2008)

Hab Tikumes Post leider garnicht gesehen ^^ Naja aber es leuchtet ein! =)

Mit 18+ das könnte man ja per Ausweisnummer kontrollieren denke ich. Ich bin der Meinung sie sollten das auf jeden Fall anbieten.


----------



## Melal (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich ein wenig in offiziellen Foren umgesehen, um herauszufinden, ob es (wie z.B.bei World of Warcraft) möglich ist, einen kostenlosen 10-Tages-Zugang zu AoC zu erhalten und das Spiel vorab zu testen. Ich habe aber nichts gefunden.

Hintergrund:

Ich werde mir das Spiel heute kaufen. Meine Freundin will es sich lieber erst einmal anschauen. Es wäre natürlich super, wenn man ihr einen Gast-Account einrichten könnte, damit sie sich vom Spiel überzeugen kann und wir gemeinsam auf Erkundungen gehen können.

Gibt es diesen Gast-Account?

(Nachtrag: Die SuFu ist auf meine eingegebenen Suchbegriffe zu diesem Thema nicht angesprungen)


----------



## LordCord (3. Juni 2008)

schon wieder diese Frage ^^ ich glaube die Suche-Funktion ist kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn du die nämlich benutzt hättetst wüßtest du das dieses zur Zeit noch nicht möglich ist, wie in 99% aller Spiele gibs das am Anfang noch nicht!


----------



## Tikume (3. Juni 2008)

Melal schrieb:


> (Nachtrag: Die SuFu ist auf meine eingegebenen Suchbegriffe zu diesem Thema nicht angesprungen)



Mag sein, aber den riesigen Gästepass Thread auf Seite 1 zu übersehen ist ne Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigkong (3. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte auch interesse an einen Testkey - Gästekey, traue mir das spiel noch nicht zu holen da ich nicht weis ob meine Hardware dafür aussreicht.
Würde deshalb gerne vorher mal ein blick reinwerfen. Die Bilder und Movies zeigen ja schnon eine sehr abgestimmte schöne Grafik.


----------



## Valdrasiala (3. Juni 2008)

Und nochmal: 

DIE GÄSTEPÄSSE SIND NOCH *NICHT* FREIGESCHALTET.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit ^^


----------



## Serinara (3. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn das für ein Schnorrer-Thread hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cocofay (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe aoc spieler,

wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand einen gästepass geben könnte und mir sagen könnte wo ich mir das spiel runterladen kann um es dann mal auszuprobieren finde das spiel nämlich sehr geil nur will es unbedingt vorher mal testen.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir dabei helfen.

MFG cocofay


----------



## Sugandhalaya (3. Juni 2008)

Oh, preiset die Suchfunktion!

Gibt wohl jeden Tag dutzende solcher Threads, dabei gibt es nen Sammelthread dafür, sogar auf Seite 1. Zudem....auch das hätte eine Suche ergeben...es gibt noch keine Gästekeys...

Oder ist das Finden des Threads und das Akzeptieren der Nonexistenz von Gästezugängen so eine Art Zugangskontrolle über die Fähigkeiten der zukünftigen User?

Gästekeys haben was mit Bielefeld zu tun!


----------



## Pomela (3. Juni 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> auch das hätte eine Suche ergeben...es gibt noch keine Gästekeys...



Es gibt sie schon, aber sie funktionieren nicht, weil die Funktion der Aktivierung abgeschaltet ist bzw. Benutzer mit Gästekeys nicht auf die Server gelassen werden, um das Gameplay der zahlendenden Benutzer nicht zu stören.

Auf den ersten Blick erscheinen in der SuFu gefühlte 1089 Threads mit der Anfrage nach einem Key, aber selbst wer  sich 5 Seiten Anfragen durchliest, übersieht auch mal DEN EINEN Hinweis auf die nicht vorhandene Aktivierung...


----------



## Sugandhalaya (3. Juni 2008)

Das ist der inoffizielle "Wir testen die Intelligenz zukünftiger AoC-Spieler"-Thread...mehr nicht. *kuller*


----------



## Sugandhalaya (3. Juni 2008)

Der Hinweis der im dazugehörigen Sammelthread alle 3 Beiträge kommt? Schwer zu übersehen...


----------



## buff_ed (3. Juni 2008)

Ich möchte keinen neue Thread wegen meiner aktuellen Frage aufmachen, ich habe gerade AOC installiert und nahm an es gebe einen Singlepart, muss ich mich sofort gebührenpflichtig registrieren um gamen zu können?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< ????

Mach Dich bereit für Age of Conan, das wildeste, aufreizendste und brutalste MMO, das je geschaffen wurde! 

Der Schlüssel beinhaltet folgende Objekte: Ring von Acheron, der Trinkumhang und 30 Tage Spielzeit ab dem 23. Mai 2008. 

Köpfe werden rollen! 

Die Server sind ab dem 23. Mai online.


----------



## lux88 (3. Juni 2008)

der singlepart ist nicht so, wie man sich das auf den ersten blick vorstellt: es gibt quests, die die geschichte voranbringen. diese erledigt man im sogenannten nachtmodus, in welchem man alleine ist.


----------



## buff_ed (3. Juni 2008)

Danke für deine AW, ich hatte es mir so vorgestellt, ich lerne die Steuerung und alles was dazugehört im Offlinestatus und wenn ich für mich meine, ich wäre so weit, dann gehe ich in den gebührenpflichtigen Modus über. Bin echt überracht, das nun gleich 30 Tage Laufzeit eingebunden werden.


----------



## Melian (4. Juni 2008)

Dann hast dus dir falsch vorgestellt.

Das läuft so: du strandest. Schiffbruch und so. Kämpfst dich erstmal nach Tortage vor und da im Gasthaus kannst du dann auf den "Nachtmodus" umschalten. Dort wirst du deiner eigenen Geschichte folgen, also Singleplayer, dich aber währenddessen ständig mit andern unterhalten können.

Spieletest lesen in einem Magazin hilft.


----------



## Cevisi (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo erst mal
Ich bin mir zu 99% sicher das ich mir age of conan kaufe aber ich wurde erst mal gerne testen ob das spiel bei mir funktioniert 
Mein pc ist zwar 1 monat alt aber da kommen schon beschwerden von leuten mit besseren pc wurde mich freuen wenn mir jemand einen gästepass schiken könnte meine E-MAIL adresse ist Cevisi@gmx.de

MFG Cevisi


----------



## Newmerlin (4. Juni 2008)

und schon wieder einer der fragt.... man wohlt ihr es nicht kappieren oda was?

1. gibt es schon 100 Thread deswegen 
2. es wird immer die gleich anwort geben. *ES WIRD NOCH KEINE KEY VERGEBEN*
3. Geht doch alle auf die Offizielle Funcom seite und wartet bis sie es sagen das dass Buddy programm nutzbar ist.......


----------



## Cevisi (4. Juni 2008)

brauchts net so agresiv zu werden hast vl ahnung wann man an die test accs kommt?


----------



## Drahkorr (4. Juni 2008)

Cevisi schrieb:


> brauchts net so agresiv zu werden hast vl ahnung wann man an die test accs kommt?


Die Gastzugänge werden erst freigeschaltet, wenn Funcom mit den Servern und der Version des Spieles zufrieden ist. Wann dieser Zeitpunkt eintritt steht dabei aber noch völlig in den Sternen.


----------



## Newmerlin (4. Juni 2008)

mh schon komisch als ich es schrieb was es ein neuer Thread.... jetzt ist er hier komisch komisch liebe Admins ^^


----------



## Nicool (4. Juni 2008)

hallo liebe aocler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat wer für einen testfreudigen wowler einen key übrig?
ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen.

danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pm me


----------



## lusti (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo all

Ich würde mich auch über einen Gästekey freuen.Thx

Mfg


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (5. Juni 2008)

Für den Fall das noch IRGENDJEMAND einen Test Key über hat ... Ich würde mich sehr über einen Freuen !

Auf dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphblader (5. Juni 2008)

Hallöchen Leute!

Dann geselle ich mich auch mal zu den Leuten dazu!!
Würde AoC auch gern anspielen um zu schauen, ob es sich wirklich lohnt; bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher!.....

Hätte also auch gerne einen Buddy-Key, wäre also echt nett, wenn mir jemand einen zukommen lassen würde!!

Auf Bald! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthfury (5. Juni 2008)

Ihr könnt soviel spammen wie Ihr wollt, ABER die Gästekeys sind noch immer NICHT freigeschaltet, und werden sie in nächster Zeit wohl auch nicht.

LG


----------



## Groolarr (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Age of Conan Community  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollte fragen ob eventuell jemand einen Gästekey über hat und den mir überlassen könnte. 
Ich spiele nun seit dem Release World of Warcraft aber irgendwie fehlt mir der Reiz da ich nicht so der PvE'ler bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß mein Post sieht genauso aus wie der von vielen vielen anderen vor mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wär echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Raksho (5. Juni 2008)

Hey liebe AoC community,
ich lese schon seit etwas längerer seit Still mit, war heute kurz davor mir AoC zukaufen, aber hatte dann doch Angst, dass es nicht meine Erwartungen erfüllt :/
Ich spiele seit 2 Jahren WoW, bin erfolgreicher PvP'ler, aber naya ... Ich habs satt jeden Tag 5 Stunden in IF/Shatt, rumzuhüpfen/fliegen oder laufen. Ich spiele ein Hunter, also wenn ich AoC anfangen würde, wäre der Waldläufer sehr interessant für mich. 
Also wo ich eigentlich drauf hinaus will könnt ihr euch sicherlich denken ... Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jmd. noch einen Gästepass für mich überhätte, damit ich AoC testen kann und vielleicht wenns mir gefällt endlich mit WoW-.- aufhören kann. 

Mfg


----------



## Heraz (5. Juni 2008)

heyy denke zwar nicht da es soviele anfragen gibt das irgendjemand noch einen gästepass über hat aber falls es zufällig jemand liest der einen noch über hat will der geier Heraz auch wohl gerne einen haben =D nein ehrlich würd mich freun wenn jemand der noch einen hat so nett ist und in mir per pn schicken könnte dankööö =)


----------



## Sugandhalaya (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Anfragenden,

natürlich ist uns bewusst, dass lesen schwer ist und einen Gewissen Grad an Denkvermögen voraussetzt. Löblich ist, dass ihr den Thread gefunden habt und keinen neuen eröffnet. Aber man sollte euch in eure seltendämlichen Hintern treten, dass ihr wild drauflos fragt und euch nicht zumindest den Beitrag des Voposters durchlest. Denn dann hätte dieser Thread vielleicht 10 Seiten und nicht 20 Seiten nach immer dem gleichen Schema: Anfrage->Absage->Anfrage->Anfrage->Absage.

Ja, werte Anfragenden, nachdenken soll manchmal helfen und lesen auch.

Und damit es nicht zu einfach wird, werde ich auch nicht verraten, was mit den Gästezugängen ist. Wer zuerst die Antwort findet, darf meine Wäsche waschen.


----------



## Chirogue (5. Juni 2008)

Hi Leutz,
da ich mit WoW aufgehört habe und mal was neues sehen möchte (bins chon auf Warhammer gespannt) wollte ich mal schauen, wie AOC ist... soweit ich mitbekommen habe, gibts zu jedem account nen key dazu und falls mir das game gefällt, würde ich den gästekey auch direkt zum vollwertigen acc machen...

also falls noch jemand nen key für mich aht: Sagt mir per thread oder PM bescheid

MFG Feanwulf


----------



## teroa (6. Juni 2008)

Feanwulf schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> da ich mit WoW aufgehört habe und mal was neues sehen möchte (bins chon auf Warhammer gespannt) wollte ich mal schauen, wie AOC ist... soweit ich mitbekommen habe, gibts zu jedem account nen key dazu und falls mir das game gefällt, würde ich den gästekey auch direkt zum vollwertigen acc machen...
> 
> also falls noch jemand nen key für mich aht: Sagt mir per thread oder PM bescheid
> ...






bitte lesen,denke-verstehen und dann posten..

wer es nicht schaft auf den 20 seiten mittlerweile zu merken das es keine gästekeys gibt da sie deaktiviert sind und auch noch ne ganze weile nicht freigeschaltet werden,der sollte mann  sich langsamm mal nen kopf machen und sein iq testen zu lassen.


----------



## Revoluzzor (6. Juni 2008)

im moment is das Buddy System glaub down bzw geschlossen , also Gästekeys gibts im moment *keine* !
und das wird auch noch ne weile dauern bist die Startphase beendet ist.


----
Buddy-Key

Das Buddy-Key Programm wird eröffnet sobald es die Server Kapazität erlaubt. Bitte schauen Sie später wieder vorbei.

----




Wenn es dann mal wieder funzt hab ich noch 1-2 Keys über , mal die nxt Zeit schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taschendieb (6. Juni 2008)

Nen Pass hätte ich auch gerne und wo bekomm ich den Client?


----------



## teroa (6. Juni 2008)

Taschendieb schrieb:


> Nen Pass hätte ich auch gerne und wo bekomm ich den Client?




boohh lern lesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandas (6. Juni 2008)

Hi,
bin auch an AoC interessiert und will es gerne mal testen. 
Wär echt klasse wenn sich jemand mit einem übrigen Gästepass per PM melden könnte.
MfG


----------



## Sugandhalaya (6. Juni 2008)

Seid ihr zu dumm zum lesen oder ignoriert ihr Pfeifen absichtlich die Vorposter? Soviel Dummheit auf einem Haufen will man garnicht bei AoC haben.


----------



## Anywen (7. Juni 2008)

hallo liebe aoc gemeinde,

ich wollte mal so in die runde fragen ob sich jemand erbarmen würde mir einen gästepass key zu kommen zu lassen bitte.
hat den grund weil ich mir das spiel noch nicht gleich kaufen möchte sondern erst mal testen wie es ist
und ob es so auf meinem system läuft wie ich mir das vorstelle. ich möchte nich unbedingt gleich 50€ ausm fenster werfen falls es mir nich gefallen sollte,
ich hab viel gelesen. es gab viele fürsprecher viele gegensprecher von aoc darum dachte ich mir teste es selbst, vielleicht ist jemand so nett und lässt mir einen gästepass zu kommen.
wenn dem so ist möge er mich bitte per PN kontaktieren. achja ich bin kein kiddi sondern einer im gehobenen alter 35,1. ab 35 zählt man ja nich mehr mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke schon mal im vorraus.


Mfg

Any


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (7. Juni 2008)

So langsam sollte das doch mal die Runde gemacht haben:


Funcom hat die Gästekeys nach wie vor nicht freigegeben. Warum, kann ich dir nicht sagen, auf alle Fälle gibt es nach wie vor keine Keys für irgendjemanden.

Tut mir leid, dich da enttäuschen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (7. Juni 2008)

Es gibt dazu schon zahlreiche Themen auch eins mit rund 20 Seiten.

Die Buddykeys sind noch net aktiviert.Jeder AoC Käufer bekommt einen, jeder CE Käufer 5.
Z.Z. steht nochnicht fest wann das Buddy Programm aktiviert wird aber es sollte netmehr lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Anywen (7. Juni 2008)

hm ok schade, da hätte ich mal die sufu benutzen sollen sry leute dann könnt ihr closen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann muss ich halt noch warten ^^

mfg

Any


----------



## Aico (7. Juni 2008)

Bitte.


----------



## Serran (8. Juni 2008)

Ich würd mich auch Wahnsinnig pber nen Key freuen... Würd sogar gegen nen Key tauschen , wenn Jemand sagt was er gern hättte =)


----------



## Shadowelve (9. Juni 2008)

Ich bin ein alteingesessener WoW Zocker, habe so gut wie Alles gesehen und der Reiz geht langsam verloren... würd mir gern mal AoC näher ansehen/antesten/anspielen und fragen ob jemand noch einen Gästekey übrig hat, wäre euch dankbar.

Liebe Grüße
Shadow


----------



## Die Kuh (9. Juni 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich alle Posts aus diesem Thread zitieren, die darauf hinweisen, daß es noch keine Gästekeys gibt. Hab es aber nur von Seite 8 (hier war der erste Beitrag dazu) bis Seite 14 geschafft. Dann sagte mir die nette Forensoftware, daß ich zuviele Zitatblöcke benutzt habe und ich mußte wieder ein paar löschen.

Kommt sich jetzt irgendeiner der Gästekeybettler dumm vor?



Egnehdrol schrieb:


> Nur kurz zur Info
> 
> Da ich mir die CE bestellt habe kann ich euch folgende Info zukommen lassen.
> 
> ...





Efgrib schrieb:


> die buddy-keys werden erst eine weile nach release verfügbar sein, also macht euch keinen stress ^^ sie werden erst im account freigegeben, wenn der start vorbei ist und alles gut läuft um die server nicht noch zusätztlich gleich zu beginn zu belasten





Tazmal schrieb:


> das ist überall so, es gibt atm keine gästekeys.





Tazmal schrieb:


> WARUM RAFFT ES KEINER DAS ES ATM NOCH KEINE KEYS GIBT; ALLE DOOF ODER WAS?
> 
> sorry das musste raus .... leute wenn ihr nicht lesen könnt dann lasst das forumschreiben -.-
> 
> ...





Rapdef723 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





teroa schrieb:


> oohhh mann die wow kiddies kommen ....jetzt geht dat hier schon los wie im blizz forum da heißt es nur givvvveeee mee premade charas auf den PTR...hier wollen se ne key
> 
> 
> ES GIBT NOCH KEINE GÄSTEKEYS;;;;DAS WIRD CA NEN MONAT DAUERN BIS ES DIE GEBEN WIRD





HarryCan schrieb:


> die sind atm deaktiviert musst aus dem account heraus nem freund per mail schicken - wenn es denn mal geht





Frekii schrieb:


> Ihr könnt hier so viele Anfragen stellen wie ihr wollt, es gibt zu Zeit keine Keys.
> 
> 
> Zitat von der offiziellen AoC Page:
> ...


----------



## Thewizard76 (9. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mir das Spiel regulär im Laden gekauft und bei mir liegt kein Gäste Pass mit bei.
Wieso?
Brauche ja keinen wäre aber schön einen vergeben zu können


----------



## Die Kuh (9. Juni 2008)

Das zweite Zitat von unten in dem Beitrag über dir gibt dir die Antwort.


----------



## Das Vio (10. Juni 2008)

Rapdef723 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*heulendvorlachenvomstuhlkrach*

Ich hätte noch nen Gäste ACC wenn nicht so viele RL's darum prügeln würdenxD


----------



## etmundi (11. Juni 2008)

Zur Info:
Hier der original Post von Waldgeist:

Wir werden die Buddy Keys nicht freischalten bevor wir nicht genügend Server Kapazitäten haben. Mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit werden wir die Keys in verschiedenen Phasen herausgeben und werden mit den 555.000 Buddy Keys der Collectors Edition beginnen. Es wird keine Trennung zwischen US und EU Key geben und sie werden zur selben Zeit freigeschaltet.

Wir bewerten derzeit unsere Serverkapazitäten und Buddys werden in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft spielen können. Sobald wir bereit sind, werden wir jeden per Email (die, mit der ihr das Spiel registriert habt) direkt informieren und euch außerdem über die Foren und Communityseiten Bescheid geben.

Ihr könnt die Buddy Keys dann über die Accountseiten erhalten.

Viele Grüße Funcom

Denke mal in 2 Wochen werden genug Kapazitätem frei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (12. Juni 2008)

Heyho zusammen,

da ich auch AoC besitze habe ich die Möglickkeit einen Buddy Key zu versenden sobald ich einen habe.

Da ich leider keinen Trinkumhang bekommen habe, würde ich diesen Buddy Key gerne gegen einen Trinkumhang key tauschen, interessierte leute bitte via PM melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg

Tazmal


----------



## bpblub (12. Juni 2008)

Hey,

ich bin neu in diesen Forum und hab eine Frage.
Nämlich hab ich mit World of Warcraft vor ein Tagen aufgehört und würde gerne was neue versuchen.
Unzwar wollte ich Age of Conan teste. Wie ich gehört habe, kann man das Spiel über ein Gästeaccount testen.

Die Frage ist jetzt, woher bekomm ich einen?
Muss das ein "aktiver Spieler" beantragen?

lg
blub ; )


----------



## etmundi (12. Juni 2008)

bpblub schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich bin neu in diesen Forum und hab eine Frage.
> Nämlich hab ich mit World of Warcraft vor ein Tagen aufgehört und würde gerne was neue versuchen.
> ...




Ohh, es geht wieder los - nicht wirklich verwundert bin - ist das spiel nicht erst ab 18 - man sollte also zumindest lesen können - mit dem Kopf auf den Tisch knall!


----------



## Badumsaen (12. Juni 2008)

bpblub schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich bin neu in diesen Forum und hab eine Frage.
> Nämlich hab ich mit World of Warcraft vor ein Tagen aufgehört und würde gerne was neue versuchen.
> ...


Ich schmeiß mich weg, ich kann nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     einfach mal ein paar posts weiter hochschauen, auf die zitatflut....


----------



## simoni (12. Juni 2008)

Ihc ibn shcno gnaz vrewirrt vmo "kpfo afu dne tschi hau" und knan nihct mher vor lahcn.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Themoden (12. Juni 2008)

Hiho ihr buffies

Need gästepass^^

ich weiss sehr intelligenter Post...


naja gute Nacht

euer Themoden


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (12. Juni 2008)

Hmm ich bin auch an dem Spiel intresssirt würde von daher auch sehr gerne ein gästekey in ämfang nehmen.
Schon alleine weil ich net weiss ob mien sytem das spiel schafft meine grafik kommt grad an die mindest anforderungen ran (6600 GT)
wenn keiner mehr nen key übrig hat den er mir geben könnte wisst ihr wie man sonst noch welche bekommenkann??? bei ACO auf der HP habe ich bisher nix gefuden bei wow war das ja mal ne zeit lang das die Keys von ihnen selber aus genant wurden.


----------



## Kobold (12. Juni 2008)

Also: Ich würde ja auch gerne einen Gästepass bekommen - um das Spiel mal zu testen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber da ich des Lesens mächtig bin, habe ich den vorangegangenen Posts entnehmen können, dass es *NOCH KEINE* Gästekeys gibt!

Lesen bedeutet nicht, die Buchstaben in logischer Reihenfolge zu sortieren, sondern den SINN der Aussage zu verstehen.

Schreib Dich nicht ab. Lerne lesen und schreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caupolican (13. Juni 2008)

Kobold schrieb:


> Also: Ich würde ja auch gerne einen Gästepass bekommen - um das Spiel mal zu testen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




... made my day!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelusnight (14. Juni 2008)

Moin moin,

gerne würde ich AOC mal testen bevor ich mich zum kauf/wechsel entscheide. Aus diesen Grund würd ich gern wissen ob jemand bereit wär mir seinen Gäste Account abzugeben. 

Gruß Angelus


----------



## Greezor (14. Juni 2008)

Angelusnight schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> gerne würde ich AOC mal testen bevor ich mich zum kauf/wechsel entscheide. Aus diesen Grund würd ich gern wissen ob jemand bereit wär mir seinen Gäste Account abzugeben.
> 
> Gruß Angelus




Jop genau will hier niemand seinen Gästepass abgeben ?


----------



## waven (14. Juni 2008)

Würde mich auch freuen.

Wenn es um das Alter geht können wir alles per PM klären, sollte aber passen denke ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXCarbonXX (14. Juni 2008)

Geht das jetzt schon mit den Gäste-Accounts??? Dachte da war mal was mit der Aktivierungs Site von AoC

Wenn ja, würde ich mich auch über einen Key freuen. Need kampfsystem Testing^^

mfg


----------



## etmundi (14. Juni 2008)

Plonk


----------



## Clandaries (14. Juni 2008)

Ich spiele AOC und soweit ich auf der ACC-Seite sehen kann, wurde der Link zum Buddy-Programm (test-ACC) entfernt. Wer mehr weiß, bitte mal posten.


----------



## Gen91 (14. Juni 2008)

Eine frage war dieses Geschrei nach Gästekeys beim Anfang von WoW genauso groß?


----------



## deeptoast (14. Juni 2008)

Gästepässe / Buddy-Keys sind vorraussichtlich erst frühestens 4-5 Wochen nach Release verwendbar.

Wär ja auch 'n Ding wenn da von Release an gleich über 1 mille Gästeaccounts mitspielen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatar (14. Juni 2008)

1) richtig, es sind noch keine gästeaccounts verfügbar. Angeblich weil die Serverkapazitäten noch nicht da sind, ich halte das für ne blöde Ausrede damit mehr Leute kaufen ohne zu testen. Bei einem so heiß erwarteten Spiel sollte man ja wohl genug Server haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2) Bei WoW haben das sicher viel mehr Leute ohne zu testen gekauft, weil es nicht nur für Erwachsene freigegeben ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3) hätte man das nicht in das ultralange 'suche-Gästekey'-thread reinmachen können, was man per sufu findet?


----------



## etmundi (15. Juni 2008)

Seit 2 Tagen keine Anfrage mehr - cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobold (15. Juni 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Seit 2 Tagen keine Anfrage mehr - cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne... die sind schlauer geworden: Es werden neue Treads eröffnet, weil dieser hier so "schwer" zu finden ist...

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=46369

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=46338




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greezor (15. Juni 2008)

Also wie gesagt suche auch einen Gästepass!

Alter: 27
Wohnort: HH
E-Mail: Greezor@gmx.de

Bütte gebt mir einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Validus (15. Juni 2008)

Sers Leute bin ein WoW Spieler aber mir macht es schon alnge keinen spaß mehr und ich habe viel positives und negatives über aoc gehört und wollte 
mal fragen ob mir jemand einen gäste key schicken könnte denke das ich den dann spielen würde und  wahrscheinlich auch dann ein abo nehme also springt für
den jenigen auch ein frei monat raus also schickt mir bitte einen gäste key zu
Daniel-Kiefer@hotmail.de


----------



## Badumsaen (15. Juni 2008)

Bitte bitte bitte macht nen sticky, wo dicke drin steht DASS GÄSTEAKEYS NOCH NICHT FUNKTIONIEREN!!!!! Oder verfasst ne news dazu. Und sobald sich es ändert bescheid geben. 

Und alle Threads die zu dem Thema geöffnet werden sofort schließen.


----------



## Necropi (15. Juni 2008)

Ich hab AoC am Samstag für 29,-&#8364; bei Media-Markt gesehen.
Also wem das zu teuer ist um es mal aus zu probieren und immer noch nach nem Gästepass fragt,
dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (15. Juni 2008)

Necropi schrieb:


> Ich hab AoC am Samstag für 29,-€ bei Media-Markt gesehen.
> Also wem das zu teuer ist um es mal aus zu probieren und immer noch nach nem Gästepass fragt,
> dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen
> 
> ...



Oo
Um die 29€ würd ichs mir sofort holen. Derzeit scheint es der Fall zu sein, dass AoC Potenzial hat, aber zu früh released wurde und noch zu großen Teilen unfertig ist, daher wären mit 50€ plus 15€ monatliche Kosten zuviel, angesichts des Status des Spiels sind 30€ aber fair und ich hoffe andere Märkte/Anbieter steigen bald auf den Preis um.


----------



## Validus (15. Juni 2008)

Sers Leute kannn mir jemand bitte einen Gästeykey zu schicken denke das ich acuh weiterbezahle und weiter spiel will aber erstmal es anschauen 
wär echt cool thx
email : Daniel-Kiefer@hotmail.de


----------



## Meneldur (15. Juni 2008)

Es fehlt echt ein Sticky mit einer großen fetten Info, dass die Gästepässe atm noch nicht aktiv sind.
Aber das werden sicher einige trotzdem nicht verstehn...


----------



## Validus (16. Juni 2008)

Hey Hey , kann mir jemand vllt seinen Gästekey schicken wenn er den nicht bruacht würde gern mal AoC spielen thx im voraus
email : Daniel-Kiefer@hotmail.de


----------



## priest1337 (16. Juni 2008)

huhu hatt hier vllt noch jemand einen testaccount? würde notfalls etwas als gegenleistung drauflegen würde gerne es antesten 
mfg
marko k ! icq 344918420


----------



## Validus (16. Juni 2008)

Büüüüüüüde shcikt mir einen Gästekey halt ab da wo es endlich möglich sit mit denen was anzufangen weiß auch das sie jetzt nioch net funzen aber wenns geht gleich zu mir pls
Daniel-Kiefer@hotmail.de
315-236-711
und wie kann ich einen pn?


----------



## Sugandhalaya (16. Juni 2008)

Bei denen liegt bestimmt auch Stroh rum...


----------



## Kobold (17. Juni 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Bei denen liegt bestimmt auch Stroh rum...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich frage mich wirklich, was so schwer daran zu verstehen ist, dass es derzeit *KEINE* Gästeaccounts gibt?
Die ganzen "Gib-mir-Key-please"-Bettler können nicht über 18 sein! So merkbefreit kann ein wahlberechtigter Bundesbürger nicht sein, oder?
Andererseits würde diese Dummheit mancher einiges erklären...


----------



## Badumsaen (17. Juni 2008)

Vor allem find ich die Knallscharschen immer klasse die gleich ne email adresse oder icq nummer dazu schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lasset das Spamen beginnen!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Validus (17. Juni 2008)

lol ich weiß doch das es jett noch net geht aber wenns dann geht gleich mir shcicken pls ! 
Daniel-Kiefer@hotmail.de
315-236-711


----------



## Kobold (18. Juni 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Daniel-Kiefer@hotmail.de



Ich glaube, ich trage Dich mal in diversen Newslettern-Spamdiensten ein. Oder ich lasse das einfach die Robots der professionellen Spammer machen. Bekommst Du eigentlich viel Post zu Deinem Hotmail-Account? "By VIaGra online"???

Am besten, Du wiederholst Deine Anfrage noch mehrmals. Das erhöht die Chance, dass Du Post bekommst. Zwar nicht einen (noch nicht verfügbaren) Gast-Key, aber zumindest nette Angebote aus China und Russland... "Taxfree Rollechs Uhr - garantiert eckt!!! - Spezial offer for you" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Validus (18. Juni 2008)

haha


----------



## Vetaro (18. Juni 2008)

Wie schafft ihr es denn bitte, 23 seiten lang darüber zu reden, dass es *keinen* Gästekey gibt?


----------



## Sugandhalaya (18. Juni 2008)

Das liegt daran, dass die Hälfte davon Anfragen sind und die andere Hälfte die Absagen. Ein Teufelskreis! Ich sags immer wieder: hier liegt zuviel Stroh rum!


----------



## EmJaY (18. Juni 2008)

> hier liegt zuviel Stroh rum!



warum liegt da stroh inner ecke?



Ich hab Mittlerweile mehrere PMs bekommen.
NEIN!Das Buddyprogramm ist nochnet aktiviert worden und meine 5 Keys sind quasi schon vergeben!


----------



## Sugandhalaya (18. Juni 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> warum liegt da stroh inner ecke?



Dein Avatar hat ne Maske auf *pfeif*


----------



## Validus (18. Juni 2008)

xD


----------



## etmundi (20. Juni 2008)

Seit 2 Tagen keine Anfragen mehr? Was denn hier los?


----------



## etmundi (24. Juni 2008)

Ich bin begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stexu (24. Juni 2008)

Hey ihr lieben oder weniger lieben Barbaren dadraussen,

Da ich vorhabe mit World of Warcraft endgültig aufzuhören wollte Ich fragen ob jemand mir einen Age of Conan Gäste Pass geben könnte.Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar da Ich keine 40€ zum Fenster rauswerfen will falls Age of Conan doch nicht das Richtige ist.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus  euer Stexu


----------



## rydal (24. Juni 2008)

wär auch an einem intressiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


falls jemand einen über hat kann gerne pm schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobold (24. Juni 2008)

Lesen bildet

Und BITTE NICHT einfach nur hinten seinen Wunsch mit anhängen, sondern mal lesen, wie es um Gastaccount bestellt ist.

close please!


----------



## gann1 (24. Juni 2008)

Deswegen musst du jetzt hier rein schreiben, um das Spamming wieder aufflammen zu lassen? xD
Bin begeistert^^ *Sorryforspam*


----------



## stexu (24. Juni 2008)

Kobold schrieb:


> Lesen bildet
> 
> Und BITTE NICHT einfach nur hinten seinen Wunsch mit anhängen, sondern mal lesen, wie es um Gastaccount bestellt ist.
> 
> close please!



Natürlich weiß ich wie es um die Age of Conan Gästepässe bestellt ist.Aber vielleicht gibts es ja auch nette User die den Code nicht gebrauchen können da keiner von Ihren Freunden Age of Conan spielen.... Sorry das ich den Thread denn es schon gab nicht benutzt hab.


----------



## coolman356 (24. Juni 2008)

Kobold schrieb:


> Lesen bildet
> 
> Und BITTE NICHT einfach nur hinten seinen Wunsch mit anhängen, sondern mal lesen, wie es um Gastaccount bestellt ist.
> 
> close please!






stexu schrieb:


> Natürlich weiß ich wie es um die Age of Conan Gästepässe bestellt ist.Aber vielleicht gibts es ja auch nette User die den Code nicht gebrauchen können da keiner von Ihren Freunden Age of Conan spielen.... Sorry das ich den Thread denn es schon gab nicht benutzt hab.



scheibar ja nicht, sonst wär dir ja aufgefallen das die Gästepässe noch nicht freigeschaltet sind und damit noch gar nicht verfügbar.


----------



## derbolzer (27. Juni 2008)

also ich suchen eine gasteacc ich weis es wird schwer aber ich bin mir sicher wenn das so ist wie ich es gelesen haben und die video auch das Versprechen wurde ich von WOW zu age of conan umsatteln den aoc ist ja auf das +18 user ausgerichtet und naja wow ist zwar ganz nett aber so der letzen funken fehlt Halt noch oder weis einer ob die evt so wie bei wow das mann einfach eine Gatsen acc erstellen kann ich war jehtz langer nicht on daher weis ich leider nicht genau wie der stand der dinge ist und ja ich es gelesen aber evt gibtes ja doch eine der einen gaste acc verschenk bitte PM an mich und auch sagen wo er genau ist ich wurde auch auf den gleichen server startet wie er 

Gruss und danke

////////

rechtschreibfehler sind ein muss damit einig *** sicher wieder aufregen ich finde es ganz witzig


----------



## Satus (27. Juni 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> also ich suchen eine gasteacc ich weis es wird schwer aber ich bin mir sicher wenn das so ist wie ich es gelesen haben und die video auch das Versprechen wurde ich von WOW zu age of conan umsatteln den aoc ist ja auf das +18 user ausgerichtet und naja wow ist zwar ganz nett aber so der letzen funken fehlt Halt noch oder weis einer ob die evt so wie bei wow das mann einfach eine Gatsen acc erstellen kann ich war jehtz langer nicht on daher weis ich leider nicht genau wie der stand der dinge ist und ja ich es gelesen aber evt gibtes ja doch eine der einen gaste acc verschenk bitte PM an mich und auch sagen wo er genau ist ich wurde auch auf den gleichen server startet wie er
> 
> Gruss und danke
> 
> ...




Es gibt noch KEINE Gästepässe. Das sollte nach > 20 Seiten Thread mitlerweile klar sein.

Wenn ich so ein Geschreibsel sehe, alles klein, ohne Punkt und Komma, dann würde ich eh keinen rausgeben. Bin ja nicht kleinlich, was Rechtschreibfehler angeht. Aber man sollte wenigstens für ein Mindestmaß an Lesbarkeit sorgen!!


----------



## etmundi (27. Juni 2008)

Hoffentlich regnet es bald wieder.


----------



## Nimr0d (27. Juni 2008)

Ich würde mich auch über einen AoC-Gästekey freuen. Wenn jemand einen über hat wär es nett wenn er an mich denkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( denke das ich es auch weiter spielen werde wenn es hält was es verspricht )


----------



## Emokeksii (27. Juni 2008)

Ich würde es auch gern mal antesten wer nett wenn mir jemand ein gästepass geben würde *liebguck*


----------



## Die Kuh (27. Juni 2008)

Langsam fällt es schwer euch zu sagen, daß es keine Gästepässe gibt ohne ausfallend oder beleidigend zu werden. Es zeugt halt nicht von guten Forumsverhalten, wenn man nicht einmal die direkten Posts über einem liest. Aber um nicht ausfallend zu werden, hab ich mir was neues einfallen lassen.
Auf dieser Webseite gibt es das Wort "nein" in über 500 Sprachen. Da kann sich jeder etwas raussuchen, der mal wieder den Nichtlesern des Forums eine Absage erteilen möchte.

Speziell für Nimr0d und Emokeksii: "Tidak!" ...das war Indonesisch.


----------



## Maxitaurus (27. Juni 2008)

Und wenn ich schon nach einem Gästepass frage (den es z.Zt. noch nicht gibt), für ein Spiel das erst ab 18 Jahren freigegeben ist,
dann würde ich zumindest mein wirkliches Alter auf meinem "mybuffed-Profil" ausblenden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*liebguck*


----------



## coolman356 (27. Juni 2008)

Sollten die Gästepässe irgendwann mal verfügbar sein, stellt sich für mich die Frage wem soll ich einen geben?

Mir wahllos jemanden aus dem Thread raussuchen?
Eine Art Gewinnspielspiel oder Fotowettbewerb machen?
Bin mir unschlüssig was ich mit den 5 Keys machen soll.

Es sollen halt die leute einen erhalten, die auch ein wirkliches Interesse an dem Spiel haben.

@Maxitaurus
Hast zwar recht, nur wenn ich mir hier teils die posts im Forum anschaue, dann bezweifle ich ob die Angaben richtig sind oder das geistige Alter in der Vorschule stecken geblieben ist.
Dann geb ich doch lieber einem bzw. einer 15 Jährigen den Key, wo das Verhalten jedenfalls angemessen ist.
Zumal ich bei der Vergabe sicherlich nicht ins Profil schauen würde...


----------



## etmundi (27. Juni 2008)

coolman356 schrieb:


> Sollten die Gästepässe irgendwann mal verfügbar sein, stellt sich für mich die Frage wem soll ich einen geben?
> 
> Mir wahllos jemanden aus dem Thread raussuchen?
> Eine Art Gewinnspielspiel oder Fotowettbewerb machen?
> Bin mir unschlüssig was ich mit den 5 Keys machen soll.



5 verständliche Sätze ohne Rechtschreibfehler wäre auch ne Möglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An "Die Kuh"
tolle Idee mit den Sprachen, die ich gerne aufgreife:

3$ g1bt n0(h k31n3 Gä$t3pä$$3


Das war Leatspeak


----------



## Emokeksii (27. Juni 2008)

gästepässe gibt es man kann sie nur noch nicht aktivieren oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? dh ich kann auch schon einen haben bevor man sie aktivieren kann^^


----------



## Maxitaurus (27. Juni 2008)

Das hast du schon richtig verstanden. Und theoretisch "kannst" du auch einen haben, *ABER*...
praktisch "darfst" du keinen haben!

*Korrektur*
Bisher besteht "nur" der Anspruch auf einen Gästepass.
Die Funktion zur Freischaltung eines solchen ist aber in der Accountverwaltung z. Zt. deaktiviert.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. Juni 2008)

Maxitaurus schrieb:


> Das hast du schon richtig verstanden. Und theoretisch "kannst" du auch einen haben, *ABER*...
> praktisch "darfst" du keinen haben!
> 
> *Korrektur*
> ...



ach und wieso darf ich keinen gästepass haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub der ist nicht ab 18 sondern das spiel dass heißt wenn mir jemand nen gästepass geben würde wer das klein problem wie das mit dem spiel dann ist is ja meine sache und da ich in einer mehrköpfigen familie wohne könnte das spiel genau so dann mein bruder spielen bzw angemeldet sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (27. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ach und wieso darf ich keinen gästepass haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du darfst natürlich ALLES : sex, crime, drogen...  scheiss egal, wie alt du bist ... 
nur UNTERSTÜTZEN muss man das ja nicht, oder ?  ;-)
das spiel ist eh für emos viel zu heftig, da muss man dann immer weinen  fg


----------



## Emokeksii (27. Juni 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> das spiel ist eh für emos viel zu heftig, da muss man dann immer weinen  fg



Noch mehr vorurteile geht nicht oder? kiddy....


----------



## mantigore666 (27. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Noch mehr vorurteile geht nicht oder? kiddy....



du bestätigst sie doch grade ... und "pappi" würde es eher treffen teenie....


----------



## Maxitaurus (27. Juni 2008)

bitte sachlich bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Emokeksii
Das Spiel selbst darf an minderjährige weder verkauft, verliehen, verschenkt oder auf andere Weise zugänglich gemacht werden!!!
Das beinhaltet natürlich auch den Gästepass. Wer gegen das Jugendschutzgesetz verstößt, macht sich strafbar (Eltern haften für ihre Kinder).

@ mantigore666
sie darf eben NICHT alles!!!
zwischen können und dürfen besteht ein deutlicher unterschied.

Wissbegierige können sich ja mal das Jugendschutzgesetz durchlesen.


----------



## Badumsaen (27. Juni 2008)

Wer sich Emokeksii nennt muss mit Emo flames rechnen. Wenn ich mich "Rapbrötcheen" nennen würde, dürfte ich mir auch flames in richtung "ey du gangsta" anhören.

Und Gästekeys kann man NOCH NICHT VERSCHICKEN, also kann dir auch noch keiner einen geben. Warte einfach auf nen neuen Thread, "Gästeaccounts jetzt möglich!", dann weißte dass sie verteilt werden können.


----------



## Satus (27. Juni 2008)

Mittlerweile hoffe ich, daß es NIE Gästepässe für AoC geben wird. Wenn Leute AoC spielen können, die hier nach 24 Seiten noch nicht geblickt haben, daß es keine Gästepässe gibt, wird mir übel. 

Aber was rege ich mich auf, die werden es wahrscheinlich eh nicht installiert bekommen.


----------



## coolman356 (27. Juni 2008)

Maxitaurus schrieb:


> bitte sachlich bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eltern haben einen Sonderstatus:
http://www.bundespruefstelle.de/bmfsfj/gen...did=108156.html

siehe dort Punkt 8.

Also wenn ich als Elternteil meinem Kind das Spiel besorge ist es rechtens.

Aber wäre interessant zu wissen wie es bei solchen Gästepässen ist.
Generell müßten aber die Eltern für die Überwachung zuständig sein, wie z.b. auch bei Copyright Verletzungen: http://www.focus.de/digital/internet/inter...aid_313728.html

Glaub ich sollte Emokeksii adoptieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und nun fühle ich mich verdammt alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxitaurus (27. Juni 2008)

So schnell bekommt man also eine Tochter hehe

Bei der Bundesprüfstelle handelt es sich aber lediglich um "Tipps für Erziehende" und nicht um rechtliche Bestimmungen.

Zitat:
"...Ausnahme vom Erziehungsprivileg ist sicherlich dann gegeben, wenn Eltern ihrem Kind dauerhaft indizierte Medien zugänglich machen, *ohne jede erzieherische Begründung*."

Ich, als Pädagoge in der Kinder- und Jugendhilfe, wäre sehr gespannt auf die Argumentation der Eltern, die rechtfertigen soll, dass ihr Kind am Computer Köpfe abschlagen darf  *ggg*


----------



## SirYork (27. Juni 2008)

jaja in der standart steht drinnen das man auf so ne homepage muss und dort ist der gästepass noch nicht zu haben typisch lügen um aoc


----------



## coolman356 (27. Juni 2008)

Maxitaurus schrieb:


> So schnell bekommt man also eine Tochter hehe
> 
> Bei der Bundesprüfstelle handelt es sich aber lediglich um "Tipps für Erziehende" und nicht um rechtliche Bestimmungen.
> 
> ...



zum einen ist das Spiel "nur" ab 18 und nicht indiziert.
Zum anderen reden wir von "einem" Medium.
Wollte damit nur zeigen, daß die Erziehungsberechtigen entscheiden dürfen was ihre Kinder spielen bzw. schauen.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. Juni 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> du bestätigst sie doch grade ... und "pappi" würde es eher treffen teenie....



Ich bin villeicht jünger als du aber geistig bist du bestimmt nicht über mir....

Und die sache mit den gästekey hat sich erlädigt hab mir das spiel jetzt selber besorgt (wie gesagt gästepass sind dabei ma nkann sie nur noch nicht aktivieren)


----------



## Maxitaurus (27. Juni 2008)

gz   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CooLF3T (27. Juni 2008)

huhu,

mich interessiert das Spiel auch sehr, und habe auch schon sehr viel über das Spiel gelesen...nur leider kann ich mich nicht endscheiden.....währe vllt nett wenn einer noch nen Gäste Key für mich übrig hätte.

Mfg CooLF3T


----------



## Dichtoschuki (12. Juli 2008)

Nabend zusammen.  ich würd auch sehr gern mal ins spiel reinschnuppern,da es ja besser sein soll wie WoW. wäre jemand so lieb mir einen gästekey zukommen zu lassen? wäre super super nett


----------



## Gnadelwarz (12. Juli 2008)

Guckst du hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=49543
/dicht


----------

